# Los que vivis en Alemania: que tal son las mujeres alemanas?



## Sanctis (7 Ene 2023)

Que tienen de bueno y que de malo? En que se diferencian con las españolas? Como ven a los españoles?


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.

Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.

En general son grandotas, feas, progres, ecologistas, y las pijas son muy clasistas pero siguen siendo bastas para un español o italiano,

En Dinamarca en cambio la cosa cambia, ya son femeninas, más delgadas y altas, más finas, más divertidas, menos ecologistas, menos mala ostia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.

----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra. 
Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----


----------



## Stranger34 (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso.
> Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado.
> 
> Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí.
> ...



Se nota que eres chica, no paras de despotricar contra otras feminas... va en los genes ...

Y despues de quitaros la competencia estais todo el dia oliendo a mierda...


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso.
> Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado.
> 
> Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí.
> ...



Por qué mientes tanto?


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Se nota que eres chica, no paras de despotricar contra otras feminas... va en los genes ...
> 
> Y despues de quitaros la competencia estais todo el dia oliendo a mierda...



¿Despotricar? estoy describiendo las diferencias que he visto respecto a las españolas , presuponiendo que esos aspectos físicos interesaban a quien pregunta. 
Esas son MIS AMIGAS, y me la suda si de depilan o no, lo mismo que me la suda cuando son más guapas y cuidadas, como el caso de las rusas. Qué competencia ni qué hostias, palurdo. Y cara de oler mierda la tendrá tu puta madre.

No se para qué entro a contestar si siempre salís con lo mismo ¡imbéciles amargados!


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por qué mientes tanto?



Hala, ahora otro sale con que miento. Claro, tú conoces a amigas.¿Y también vas a negar lo de mear sentados? pues venden pegatinas y todo mandándoles que se sienten, tengo una en casa y te la podría enseñar, pero visto ,la cantidad de necios que van a ir apareciendo por aquí...paso, que os den por culo.


----------



## Stranger34 (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Despotricar? estoy describiendo las diferencias que he visto respecto a las españolas , presuponiendo que esos aspectos físicos interesaban a quien pregunta.
> Esas son MIS AMIGAS, y me la suda si de depilan o no, lo mismo que me la suda cuando son más guapas y cuidadas, como el caso de las rusas. Qué competencia ni qué hostias, palurdo. Y cara de oler mierda la tendrá tu puta madre.
> 
> No se para qué entro a contestar si siempre salís con lo mismo ¡imbéciles amargados!



Siempre salimos con lo mismo porque las españolas sois unas angustias... (con cara de oler mierda, por cierto)

Y todas haceis lo mismo, denigrar a las extranjeras que vienen aki a pasarselo bien y abrir la almeja...

Lo que teneis que hacer es poneros en vuestro sitio, cojones!!! Pero eso es mucho pedir...


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Siempre salimos con lo mismo porque las españolas sois unas angustias... (con cara de oler mierda, por cierto)
> 
> Y todas haceis lo mismo, denigrar a las extranjeras que vienen aki a pasarselo bien y abrir la almeja...
> 
> Lo que teneis que hacer es poneros en vuestro sitio, cojones!!! Pero eso es mucho pedir...



¿Llamas DENIGRAR a contar que tengo amigas alemanas que no se depilan? ¿hay que ocultar la realidad? ¿conoces tú acaso a MIS AMIGAS? qué cojones me dices de las que vienen a no se qué, si hablo de MIS AMIGAS y lo que he visto EN ALEMANIA, no de turistas de Llotet de Mar ¡imbécil!

ESTÁIS FATAL, obsesos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (7 Ene 2023)

Las que yo conozco son feministas y mandonas.

Eso si, rubias hay para aburrir, pero con cuerpo así cuadrado.

Italianas y griegas son mucho mejores, porque no son un muermo y son guapas. El tema es buscarte las que no son feministas.

Aunque como las brasileñas y colombianas... pocas.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hala, ahora otro sale con que miento. Claro, tú conoces a amigas.¿Y también vas a negar lo de mear sentados? pues venden pegatinas y todo mandándoles que se sienten, tengo una en casa y te la podría enseñar, pero visto ,la cantidad de necios que van a ir apareciendo por aquí...paso, que os den por culo.



En lo de que no se depilan.
Lo de mear sentados, pues sí, algunas locas del coño hay, pero no son ni minoría.
Claro que tengo amigas alemanas y suizas. Seguro que más que tú.


----------



## Stranger34 (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Llamas DENIGRAR a contar que tengo amigas alemanas que no se depilan? ¿hay que ocultar la realidad?
> 
> ESTÁIS FATAL, obsesos.



Una pregunta...

¿Tú que ofreces como mujer? (No digo a mi, digo a un tio que te guste y tal..)


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> En lo de que no se depilan.
> Lo de mear sentados, pues sí, algunas locas del coño hay, pero no son ni minoría.
> Claro que tengo amigas alemanas y suizas. Seguro que más que tú.



Ah, claro, entonces me he inventado que muchas alemanas que conozco no se depilan, y me he inventado que en un bautizo una paseó sin pudor sus peludas piernas. ¿Es eso, me estás llamando mentirosa?¿y con qué finalidad?
Yo estoy hablando de MIS amigas y conocidas, a ver quién cojones eres tú para negarme lo que YO conozco de ellas. Me la sudan TUS amigas.

Y no serán tan pocas las de mear sentado si por toda Alemania venden en los kioskos pegatinas para .el wc pidiendo que meen así ¿tú ves eso en España?

Di abiertamente que prefieres a las alemanas y deja de tocar los cojones llamando mentirosa a quien dice algo que no te gusta.

¡QUE ME LA SUDA SI OS ENCANTAN LAS EXTRANJERAS, a ver si os enteráis!


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, claro, entonces me he inventado que muchas alemanas que conozco no se depilan, y me he inventado que en un bautizo una paseó sin pudor sus peludas piernas. ¿Es eso, me estás llamando mentirosa?¿y con qué finalidad?
> Yo estoy hablando de MIS amigas y conocidas, a ver quién cojones eres tú para negarme lo que YO conozco de ellas. Me la sudan TUS amigas.



Pues eso, hablas de cuatro guarras y generalizas.
Las germanas no son como tú describes.
Nos la sudan tus amigas, que serán cuatro guarras lesbianorras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Una pregunta...
> 
> ¿Tú que ofreces como mujer? (No digo a mi, digo a un tio que te guste y tal..)



A ti qué cojones te importa lo que ofrezco como mujer. En el hilo hicieron una pregunta y contesté las diferencias que veo a simple vista. PUNTO. Para otra vez os dejo que os chupéis las pollas entre vosotros solitos, los sabio-machos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pues eso, hablas de cuatro guarras y generalizas.
> Las germanas no son como tú describes.
> Nos la sudan tus amigas, que serán cuatro guarras lesbianorras.



Claro, las mías son cuatro guarras (y lesbianas, nada menos, cuando ahora mismo todas están casadas con hombres), solo tú conoces a las que representan a la media.

Venga, a tomar por culo.


----------



## Stranger34 (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ti qué cojones te importa lo que ofrezco como mujer. En el hilo hicieron una pregunta y contesté las diferencias que veo a simple vista. PUNTO. Para otra vez os dejo que os chupéis las pollas entre vosotros solitos, los sabio-machos.



Espero que a los gatos los trates mejor... cuidate.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Espero que a los gatos los trates mejor... cuidate.



Cuídate tú los prejuicios, imbécil.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

*¿Y a este no le decís nada*, no le decís que miente , que es un envidioso y todo eso?

Hipócritas, se os ve el plumero.




friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Claro, las mías son cuatro guarras (y lesbianas, nada menos, cuando ahora mismo todas están casadas con hombres), solo tú conoces a las que representan a la media.
> 
> Venga, a tomar por culo.



La que ha empezado a querer que sus amigas cerdas representen la media has sido tú, con la intención de poner a las españolas por encima, como se desprende de tu relato y el padre alemán baboso.
De hecho otro forero se ha percatado y comentado tu aviesa intención.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *¿Y a este no le decís nada*, no le decís que miente , que es un envidioso y todo eso?
> 
> Hipócritas, se os ve el plumero.



No le decimos nada, porque bastante tiene con ser mariquita.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> La que ha empezado a querer que sus amigas cerdas representen la media has sido tú, con la intención de poner a las españolas por encima, como se desprende de tu relato y el padre alemán baboso.
> De hecho otro forero se ha percatado y comentado tu aviesa intención.



Esto no va de encima o debajo, ha preguntado por las alemanas y he contestado , punto.

Mis amigas no son peores por no depilarse. Simplemente es un hecho, una DIFERENCIA respecto a España.

Y encima ni sabes leer. No he llamado baboso a ese hombre, he dicho que se quedaba babeando y comentaba que le parecían más guapas y arregladas que las de su edad de Alemania.
LAS PROPIAS ALEMANAS de erasmus en España decían lo mismo que yo. Unas llegaron a disfrazarse "de españolas" para carnaval: poniéndose minifaldas y maquillándose.
(Por cierto: en este foro he criticado muchas veces lo incómodo y artificial de maquillarse, personalmente yo no me maquillo, así que donde veis supuestas críticas a las alemanas solo por decir que se maquillan menos, no tenéis ni puta idea)
Mi MEJOR AMIGA, alemana, cuando estuvo de erasmus ella misma se rió de su aspecto al darse cuenta de que su bañador estilo ruso y su pelambrera del pubis y axilas eran observadas por alguna gente. Ella misma me dijo que sabe que aquí todas se depilan pero que no lo había hecho nunca y no quería hacerlo. Ella lo llamaba "despelarse", ni aprendió la palabra.
Otras se depilaban las piernas pero no las axilas. Y no he dicho que ninguna se depile, he dicho que muchas no lo hacen.
He estado en fiestas en Alemania, si son de un tipo de gente más culta en vez de las bellezas que conoces tú, pues muy bien, pero ve a llamar mentirosa a tu puta madre.
Pero vamos, que si quieres decir que las alemanas son las bellezas del planeta y las españolas unas orcos, pues adelante.

*Todo lo que no sea decir que las españolas son las peores en absolutamente todo no os encaja ¿verdad, obsesos? *


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No le decimos nada, porque bastante tiene con ser mariquita.




Ya, y una mierda.


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ene 2023)

Una alemana me la meneaba en una tienda de campaña
como veía...


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Esto no va de encima o debajo, ha preguntado por las alemanas y he contestado , punto.
> 
> Mis amigas no son peores por no depilarse. Simplemente es un hecho, una DIFERENCIA respecto a España.
> 
> ...



No. Tú eres buena con el bricolaje y las ñapas. Pero no eres el promedio de española en ese campo. La mayoría no sabe ni apretar un tornillo.
Respecto a belleza no sé si eres un orco... me temo lo peor!


----------



## Ergot Rye (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por qué mientes tanto?



Yo meo sentado desde que tengo que limpiar mi baño.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No. Tú eres buena con el bricolaje y las ñapas. Pero no eres el promedio de española en ese campo. La mayoría no sabe ni apretar un tornillo.
> Respecto a belleza no sé si eres un orco... me temo lo peor!



Di que sí, como hago bricolaje tengo que tener pinta de orco machorro y todo eso. Y lesbiana , ya puestos.


----------



## Stranger34 (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.
> 
> ----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra.
> Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----



Joder , como no puedes defender tus argumentos editas para atacar a los "machirulos-opresores-sabios" que todo lo saben".

El problema no es la depilacion y demas mierdas, el problema es que sois ANTIFEMENINAS. 

La ingenieria social os ha hecho actuar como hombres. ¡¡¡Tontas del capullo!!! jajaja


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Di que sí, como hago bricolaje tengo que tener pinta de orco machorro y todo eso. Y lesbiana , ya puestos.



He dicho que no lo sé, aunque conjeture!
Pon fotos y desmiéntelo!


----------



## Javito68 (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...




Vamos, mas que Alemanas, seran *Ale_manitas.*


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

¿Yo? ja, ja, y una mierda. 

(Además ¿denunciar el qué? ¿algo sobre feminismo o a qué te refieres? ¿me ves a mí mucho en el ático? ¿te parece que voy a dar alas a un ministerio que igual da , al que critico constantemente? anda, repasa mis post)

 

Vaya lumbreras, adivináis con el culo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Vorsicht dijo:


> He dicho que no lo sé, aunque conjeture!
> Pon fotos y desmiéntelo!



Ja, ja, anda que no he recibido hasta mensajes privados amenazando que o pongo foto o dicen que soy fea. ME LA SUDA.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ja, ja, anda que no he recibido hasta mensajes privados amenazando que o pongo foto o dicen que soy fea. ME LA SUDA.



Mándame foto por privado y te doy unas clases magistrales de bricolaje, o de hinjiniería si quieres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Joder , como no puedes defender tus argumentos editas para atacar a los "machirulos-opresores-sabios" que todo lo saben".
> 
> El problema no es la depilacion y demas mierdas, el problema es que sois ANTIFEMENINAS.
> 
> La ingenieria social os ha hecho actuar como hombres. ¡¡¡Tontas del capullo!!! jajaja



No he dicho opresores, he dicho irónicamente SABIOS. 

Pues muy bien, si las españolas te parecen anti-femeninas y las alemanas más femeninas y ajenas a la ingeniería social y todo eso...liga solo con ellas, o con todas las extranjeras que te de la gana.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ja, ja, anda que no he recibido hasta mensajes privados amenazando que o pongo foto o dicen que soy fea. ME LA SUDA.



¿Te acostaste con calopez o pasó de ti?

Le atacabas a cuchillo hipérgama follaposicionaditos de mierda.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (7 Ene 2023)

A me, solo justar do morocco, amegos.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.
> 
> ----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra.
> Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----



Es cierto que las alemanas son bastas y no se cuidan nada. Pero... eso de que alguien se quedó flipando con todo lo que se arreglan y se cuidan las españolas suena a invent.


----------



## friki (7 Ene 2023)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es cierto que las alemanas son bastas y no se cuidan nada. Pero... eso de que alguien se quedó flipando con todo lo que se arreglan y se cuidan las españolas suena a invent.



Mi primera novia fue alemana teníamos 14 años los dos era rubia pelo liso largo y muy guapita y delgada, nos conocimos en Inglaterra estudiando inglés en verano, nos despedimos y nos escribimos durante 8 años sin parar. A los 22 fui a estudiar a Alemania y quedé con ella y ya era feúcha con pelo corto y me dejó de gustar (yo tenía novia más guapa en España) y no volvimos a escribirnos ni vernos nunca más jajaja. Ma che cazzo.


----------



## electricogrado (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No he dicho opresores, he dicho irónicamente SABIOS.
> 
> Pues muy bien, si las españolas te parecen anti-femeninas y las alemanas más femeninas y ajenas a la ingeniería social y todo eso...liga solo con ellas, o con todas las extranjeras que te de la gana.



Solo dices cosas malas de las chicas alemanas, no has dicho nada bueno.
Podrías decir cosas buenas de ellas en comparación con las chicas españolas tanto en lo físico como en la personalidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Javito Putero (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Mi primera novia fue alemana teníamos 14 años los dos era rubia pelo liso largo y muy guapita y delgada, nos conocimos en Inglaterra estudiando inglés en verano, nos despedimos y nos escribimos durante 8 años sin parar. A los 22 fui a estudiar a Alemania y quedé con ella y ya era feúcha con pelo corto y me dejó de gustar (yo tenía novia más guapa en España) y no volvimos a escribirnos ni vernos nunca más jajaja. Ma che cazzo.



Debiste quedarte con ella.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hala, ahora otro sale con que miento. Claro, tú conoces a amigas.¿Y también vas a negar lo de mear sentados? pues venden pegatinas y todo mandándoles que se sienten, tengo una en casa y te la podría enseñar, pero visto ,la cantidad de necios que van a ir apareciendo por aquí...paso, que os den por culo.



Pues yo la querría ver…




Alberto1989 dijo:


> Las que yo conozco son feministas y mandonas.
> 
> Eso si, rubias hay para aburrir, pero con cuerpo así cuadrado.
> 
> ...



Joder con la fama de brasileiras y colombianas.

Estan guapas las que son europeas o casi europeas. y porque se arreglan mucho y se operan y se ponen ropa de putón, y aún cojines en las nalgas etc etc. y aún así tampoco tanto.




Ergot Rye dijo:


> Yo meo sentado desde que tengo que limpiar mi baño.



¿Tienes párkinson?
Yo cuando estoy solo no tengo que limpiar el baño, sencillamente porque no lo mancho, cuando estoy con esta es ella la que se mea en el asiento, que se levanta y a veces le cae una gota justo ahí donde muchos asientos tienen un hueco, pero el nuestro, que es acolchado, no.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

electricogrado dijo:


> Solo dices cosas malas de las chicas alemanas, no has dicho nada bueno.
> Podrías decir cosas buenas de ellas en comparación con las chicas españolas tanto en lo físico como en la personalidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



Jodeeeer. 

A ver, soplapollas:

UN TÍO ha abierto un hilo preguntando por las alemanas , y como soy TIA simplemente he contestado a las diferencias superficiales que me llamaron la atención, pues nunca he ligado con alemanas.

*Sobre las alemanas como AMIGAS ya he hablado en otro hilos, pero este es un hilo abierto por UN TÍO supongo que para LIGAR con alemanas. *Y los tíos no destacáis por ser muy "profundos" para juzgar a las mujeres.
En este mismo hilo digo que MI MEJOR AMIGA es alemana ( Sí , la del bañador tipo ruso y pelambrera en pubis y axilas, que ELLA MISMA se reía de eso, esa es MI MEJOR AMIGA, pedazo de lerdos. Si se le ven mucho sus rubios pelos de las axilas y del pubis se dice y no pasa nada, no la quiero menos por decirlo)

Y repito: estáis CALLANDO COMO PUTOS ante las criticas a las alemanas que ha hecho en este mismo hilo un HOMBRE, so jetas. 

Joder, qué pesados.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pues yo la querría ver…



Esa pegatina incluso ya la he publicado en algún hilo. Como no era un hilo de esos de tíos queriendo poner a parir a las españolas, no salieron en masa a criticarlo los machonecios como salen en este hilo.

Es como esto, venden estas pegatinas en los mismos kioskos/librerías que venden las postales: 








Cuando entre mis postales vuelva a tener a mano MI pegatina, la que traje de Alemania, a ver si me acuerdo de hacerle foto y dedicártela.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (7 Ene 2023)

Conoci a una alemana que le molaba que no veas hacer de water humano


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (7 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...



re danish gals, olvido mencionar un particular nada baladí;
son mas tetonas!!!


----------



## imaginARIO (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Ene 2023)

Las mujeres alemanas son currantes y independientes saben arreglar cosas en la casa puertas , fontanería no tienen cara de oler a mierda . Les gusta tomar cerveza , barbacoas pasionales en la vida intima . Sinceras para bien o para mal . Son muy superiores a las españolas en todo. Más divertidas educan mejor a los hijos . Tienen más hobbies y inquietudes. Es difícil encontrar una porque son exigentes y te exigen lo que dan . Mi mayor amor fue con una alemana


----------



## electricogrado (7 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Jodeeeer.
> 
> A ver, soplapollas:
> 
> ...



Yo no te he insultado, no se porque te pones así.
Has contestado si, diciendo que es tu mejor amiga y eso, pero hablando de sus axilas y demás, no has dicho en que crees que son mejores o buenas.
En que crees que son mejores que las españolas las chicas alemanas ??

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

electricogrado dijo:


> Yo no te he insultado, no se porque te pones así.
> Has contestado si, diciendo que es tu mejor amiga y eso, pero hablando de sus axilas y demás, no has dicho en que crees que son mejores o buenas.
> En que crees que son mejores que las españolas las chicas alemanas ??
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk



Ja, ja, como que voy a contestar nada más en este hilo-trampa.   

Que os aproveche.


----------



## Señormerigueder (8 Ene 2023)

Puues un coñoc sin depilar es un horror. Antiestético, antierótico, anihigiénico.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Di que sí, como hago bricolaje tengo que tener pinta de orco machorro y todo eso. Y lesbiana , ya puestos.



Te gustan las camisas de franela a cuadros?


----------



## nraheston (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hala, ahora otro sale con que miento. Claro, tú conoces a amigas.¿Y también vas a negar lo de mear sentados? pues venden pegatinas y todo mandándoles que se sienten, tengo una en casa y te la podría enseñar, pero visto ,la cantidad de necios que van a ir apareciendo por aquí...paso, que os den por culo.



Viene de después de la IIGM lo de mear sentados, porque muchos niños se criaron solo con su madre, al quedarse huérfanos de padre.








La feminización de Alemania tras la II guerra mundial y sus efectos


En la II guerra mundial murieron millones de soldados alemanes y eso provocó por primera vez que las mujeres fueran una amplia mayoría en las elecciones, con efectos sociales y de género profundos …




experimentoaschoccidental.wordpress.com


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Te gustan las camisas de franela a cuadros?



Sí, claro, voy vestida de tío, con pelo corto y flequillo de esos batasunos/feministas cortados con hacha. Y un mechón morado. 
¿Algo más?


----------



## propellerman (8 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Se nota que eres chica, no paras de despotricar contra otras feminas... va en los genes ...
> 
> Y despues de quitaros la competencia estais todo el dia oliendo a mierda...





시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, claro, entonces me he inventado que muchas alemanas que conozco no se depilan, y me he inventado que en un bautizo una paseó sin pudor sus peludas piernas. ¿Es eso, me estás llamando mentirosa?¿y con qué finalidad?
> Yo estoy hablando de MIS amigas y conocidas, a ver quién cojones eres tú para negarme lo que YO conozco de ellas. Me la sudan TUS amigas.
> 
> Y no serán tan pocas las de mear sentado si por toda Alemania venden en los kioskos pegatinas para .el wc pidiendo que meen así ¿tú ves eso en España?
> ...



Tu has dado a entender que las españolas están mejor que las alemanas cuando es al revés y de media una alemana de pura cepa es más atractiva y más guapa que una española, tengo familia en Alemania y como hombre me pueden decir misa pero para mi gusto eso es así. Sobre los otros defectos que les pones a las alemanas en España ya tenemos autóctonas así a patadas y creciendo en número a toda velocidad, pero más putones, mas bajitas, más malencaradas, mas histéricas y menos cultas

No veo la ganancia a las de aquí


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

propellerman dijo:


> Tu has dado a entender que las españolas están mejor que las alemanas cuando es al revés y de media una alemana de pura cepa es más atractiva y más guapa que una española, tengo familia en Alemania y como hombre me pueden decir misa pero para mi gusto eso es así. Sobre los otros defectos que les pones a las alemanas en España ya tenemos autóctonas así a patadas y creciendo en número a toda velocidad, pero más putones, mas bajitas, más malencaradas, mas histéricas y menos cultas
> 
> No veo la ganancia a las de aquí



No señor, simplemente he dicho que he visto a muchas sin depilar. El que eso sea mejor o peor , tú sabrás.
Y he dicho que son ALEMANES los que han dicho que las guapas y arregladas del metro son rusas y que las maduritas españolas son atractivas.

No he dado ninguna opinión MÍA sobre guapas o feas.

Si a tí te parecen más guapas las alemanas pues estupendo, me la suda.

Y he tenido la delicadeza de no contar lo que chicas de varios países me decían sobre los españoles comparados con otros. Que mucho criticar a las españolas cómo si vosotros fuérais los adonis más deseados del planeta ...


----------



## Parvenew (8 Ene 2023)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Conoci a una alemana que le molaba que no veas hacer de water humano



Pasa contacto por MP.

PD: Puede gratificarse.


----------



## W33D (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ...



Espabila coño que pareces nueva! Aqui se viene a alimentar la ilusion navideña de los burbus con shorteens rubitas que aman a los españoles!
Yo arrigla





Enfin un pais con el doble de poblacion pues el doble de todo en general imagino. 

Buenas risas de hilo 7/10


----------



## F650 (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, claro, entonces me he inventado que muchas alemanas que conozco no se depilan, y me he inventado que en un bautizo una paseó sin pudor sus peludas piernas. ¿Es eso, me estás llamando mentirosa?¿y con qué finalidad?
> Yo estoy hablando de MIS amigas y conocidas, a ver quién cojones eres tú para negarme lo que YO conozco de ellas. Me la sudan TUS amigas.
> 
> Y no serán tan pocas las de mear sentado si por toda Alemania venden en los kioskos pegatinas para .el wc pidiendo que meen así ¿tú ves eso en España?
> ...



Siempre tiene que haber una dando por saco en hilos para buscar atención.

Ya has dado tu opinión, deja de incordiar con tus verdades.


----------



## electricogrado (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No señor, simplemente he dicho que he visto a muchas sin depilar. El que eso sea mejor o peor , tú sabrás.
> Y he dicho que son ALEMANES los que han dicho que las guapas y arregladas del metro son rusas y que las maduritas españolas son atractivas.
> 
> No he dado ninguna opinión MÍA sobre guapas o feas.
> ...



Entonces según tus respuestas las chicas alemanas solo les sacas defectos en comparación con las españolas ?
Y según tus conversaciones con chicas de otros países el español es hombre de bajo nivel físico/intelectual?


Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ergot Rye (8 Ene 2023)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pues yo la querría ver…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pasa que tengo un buen chorro y siempre salpica fuera y entre que me levanto empalmado por las mañanas y que muchas veces después de follar me salen dos chorritos en vez de uno y cada uno para un lado diferente... yo por higiene y por no tener que limpiar más, meo sentado.


----------



## machotafea (8 Ene 2023)

Stranger34 dijo:


> Siempre salimos con lo mismo porque las españolas sois unas angustias... (con cara de oler mierda, por cierto)
> 
> Y todas haceis lo mismo, denigrar a las extranjeras que vienen aki a pasarselo bien y abrir la almeja...
> 
> Lo que teneis que hacer es poneros en vuestro sitio, cojones!!! Pero eso es mucho pedir...



Siempre salis con lo mismo con que vienen hombres de África porque sois unos angustias. Todos hacéis lo mismo, denigrar a los extranjeros que vienen aquí a pasárselo bien y sacarse la polla bien dotada porque vosotros no dais la talla. 

Ay, cagañolitos... Jajajajja


----------



## fluffy (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.
> 
> ----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra.
> Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----



Pero si en este foro se desprecia a la mujer española como en ningún otro. Bigotudas, paticortas, carruseleras, simples...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Ene 2023)




----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Ene 2023)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que tienen de bueno y que de malo? En que se diferencian con las españolas? Como ven a los españoles?



Te sacan a bailar.
Si eres Spaniard pero rubiales te ignoran, solo se fijan en los que son tipo banderas.


----------



## Vana Kala (8 Ene 2023)

Todas las que he conocido, y no han sido pocas, estaban como un cencerro. Para los que se que se quejan de las espanyolas y por los motivos que suelen esgrimir: las alemanas no son para ellos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Ene 2023)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Todas las que he conocido, y no han sido pocas, estaban como un cencerro. Para los que se que se quejan de las espanyolas y por los motivos que suelen esgrimir: las alemanas no son para ellos.



Tienen un puntito basto y algo masculino, pero también tienen su corazoncito.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

No puedo opinar de forma sólida porque yo solo voy detrás de los rubitos.

Pero si puedo decir que me cuesta calcular la edad de la gente. Porque la gente aquí parece más joven en general que en España. Hombres calvos, con entradas de 20-30 años a penas he visto en comparación con España.
Los problemas capilares en mujeres no existen o son solo temporales (caída post parto) De ahí que yo lo esté pasando mal en ese sentido.

Las mujeres mayormente he visto de 2 tipos. Shorteens muy monas. Maquilaje, ropa ajustada , pelo bonito etc.
Pero a partir de ciertas edades (+25) o son cracos (gordacas) o tienen un cuerpo parecido al de un hombre cuerpo escombro. Que si ves a algunas por detrás (esas de pelo corto y con ropa unisex ) te puedes pensar que son hombres. 

La clásica estampa.... De ver a una tía rubia de pelo muy corto, con botas bastas de Dr Martens o zapatillas unisex ya sean deportivas, Trekking,. Medias negras opacas, falda elástica negra de 5€ cutre y Parka. Que parecen un hombre cuerpoescombro con falda. Digo yo que tendrán su nicho sino pues no existirían.


Pero ya digo considero que se conservan mejor. He visto tías de 40-50 que las echaba yo menos años. En cambio en España hay cada derroida con 28 años......aunque hay excepciones brvtales ya puse una foto de una alemana de 33 (ya la borré) que ninguno de los foreros le echabamos menos de 50. Porque la tía tenía arrugas, unas gafas de abuela, cara lavada y un corte de pelo corto poco favorecedor. .


Pero lo que ha dicho un forero en los primeros mensajes es cierto. Cada día hay más gente (de ambos sexos) de la secta climática, y a su vez secta vegana.
Gente que no tiene problemas reales que siempre les ha ido todo bien. Son felices pagando 10 veces más la tarifa del gas y luz si es la ecológica. Comen algunos como el protagonista del Pianista. Que abres la nevera y tienen 2 zanahorias, un puerro y un brick de leche de soja. Como que se fustigan por comer carne que compran todo biológico y caro por encima en ocasiones de sus posibilidades económicas. Como una especie de anorexia camuflada de veganismo

Es un peligro porque cada vez hay más presencia política de esa gente que toman decisiones dejándose llevar por lo emocional como la cagada de cerrar nucleares antes de tiempo. Cuando en otros países europeos es el típico partido político que jamás llegará a nada porque nadie le vota.

Yo evito ya toda esa gente vegana. Me marean. Ya conocí bastantes antaño.

Lo que he visto es que muchas tienen hijos antes de los 25 años. Hay muchas que tienen 2.
Pero...... El padre de los niños huye. Y acaban o solas o juntándose con otro hombre que es el padre del segundo hijo o de ninguno.
Ejemplos. Una de 32 que tenía un hijo de 3 años. Y estaba con uno de 19 viviendo juntos y tal. Y el padre del niño ni idea porque nunca lo mencionaba con detalle.
Una de 33 que tiene una hija de 10. Y se separó del marido hace 4 años. (Marido o padre porque la tendencia es que tienen hijos y no se casan...... Aunque sigan juntos no se casan no sé si será por el tema de impuestos que les beneficia más para tener más pasta por niño. Ni idea).


Y así casos a patadas. Que no puedo generalizar porque no sé con detalle las circunstancias. 

En cuanto a los turco moros pese a haber tantisimos. Parece que a lo mejor de jóvenes folletean entre ellos.

Pero al final.... Acaban teniendo relación formal (casarse y o tener hijos) con una / uno de su país. Es decir los turcos se juntan con turcos.

Para la enorme cantidad que hay de ellos sorprende que haya tan pocas personas que sean mezcla alemana-turca.

He preguntado a algún alemán por esa cuestión. Ya que algunas turcas de esas pasarían por europeas, y algunas son muy exuberantes. Incluso las hay con pañuelón pero van marcando chocho y 1 Kg de maquilaje. Pero me dicen que no tienen ganas de esa cultura.... que cuando saben que podría ser la torda turca que ni lo intentan y se van a por otra.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (8 Ene 2023)

Los hombres alemanes hablan pestes de sus mujeres. Un colega aleman decía que gracias a Dios están las polacas, ucras o rusas. 

La alemanas sorprenden al principio ya que suelen ser más cultas que la media de mujeres españolas y son más apañadas y proactivas. Pero luego tienen más taras mentales que una española y esto unido a diferencias culturales. A partir de los 30tantos se cortan el pelo en media melena y se visten con ropas antifemeninas.. y
... engordan como vacas auténticos toneles
o entran en la secta vegana ecologica y son flacas secas amojamadas.


----------



## dcisneros (8 Ene 2023)

En mi empresa la recepcionista era guapa de cara y simpática, pero su culo era inmenso. Luego en mi departamento había la secretaria que tenía 57 años y gastaba muy mala leche y un par de ingenieras bastante guapas y no especialmente feminazis pero de caderas anchas. La polaca sí era muy guapa y esbelta. Las operarias ya eran muy bastas y equivalentes al alemán cervecero de 2 m x 2m. Una cosa que vi en la mayoría de alemanas que conocí era que acumulaban varios divorcios.

Yo en particular tengo buen recuerdo de las alemanas, sobretodo si son sajonas. Las del este eran más bastas.

Mi experiencia dice que las de los Países Bajos sí son muy guapas.


----------



## racalmatt (8 Ene 2023)

Más de veinte años allí...les doy un 1/50... de cincuenta se salva una.
Claro que es un tema de gustos, ahí ya cada uno..
Holanda bastante mejor


----------



## Vana Kala (8 Ene 2023)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tienen un puntito basto y algo masculino, pero también tienen su corazoncito.



Son más directas, con todo lo bueno o malo que pueda suponer. Es difícil sentirse enganyado porque suelen mostrar el producto desde primeras de cambio. No hay sutilezas o insinuaciones en exceso. A favor, que tienen mejor conversación (son más cultas y leídas con mucha diferencia)


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2023)

Yo tuve una relación de tres años con una austríaca. 
No sabría decirte las diferencias. Muchas dan el pego porque saben inglés y tocan el piano. 
Mas interesadas por la cultura que la española media, pero igual estoy influenciado por el ambiente que me moví. 
De fiesta, borrachos como los de aquí.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> he dicho que son ALEMANES los que han dicho que las guapas y arregladas del metro son rusas y que las maduritas españolas son atractivas.



Pero no seas inocente, por favor. Ese alemán estaba intentando ligar contigo, por eso te decía esas cosas.
Ya imagino la conversación. Copa de licor de café en mano, y Karl diciéndote: "Alemanas feas, maduritas españolas guapas, muy guapas", mientras guiña el ojo dos veces y pone su mano sobre la tuya.


----------



## Willvanperez (8 Ene 2023)

Pues todas rubias y muy altas. Se cuidan y es verdad muchas con pelos en piernas y axilas.
La mayoria feminazis pero eso si, les gustaba intercambiar fluidos con desconocidos de garitos de dudosa reputacion
Te recomiendo follartelas solamente, no mas
De nada


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Ene 2023)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Son más directas, con todo lo bueno o malo que pueda suponer. Es difícil sentirse enganyado porque suelen mostrar el producto desde primeras de cambio. No hay sutilezas o insinuaciones en exceso. A favor, que tienen mejor conversación (son más cultas y leídas con mucha diferencia)



Si el espíritu artificiosamente complicado del mundo mediterráneo les es un poco ajeno.
Pero pasa también en el mundo anglosajón. Tienen muchas reservas a enrollarse con un español, por ejemplo, porque no entienden su mente complicada y contradictoria. Ellos son más simples -para mí más evolucionados- y van más al grano.


----------



## murti-bing (8 Ene 2023)

Parece que aquí cada uno ha vivido una experiencia diferente con las alemanas. Yo mismo podría decir una cosa y la contraria sobre ellas. 
No creo que en términos absolutos sean mejores que las españolas.


----------



## tocafa (8 Ene 2023)

Yo no he vivido en Alemania pero he ido varias veces y si quieres ir a ligar busca otros países.


----------



## murti-bing (8 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> La mayoria feminazis pero eso si,



Cómo se puede ver la parte chunga alcanza a casi toda Europa. Cuando mas traté con alemanas fue hace 20 años y muchas eran ya megaprogres y feminazis, no quiero ni pensar cómo serán ahora. Ah… y los hombres eran manginazos de tomo y lomo.


----------



## Turbomax (8 Ene 2023)

Ergot Rye dijo:


> Me pasa que tengo un buen chorro y siempre salpica fuera y entre que me levanto empalmado por las mañanas y que muchas veces después de follar me salen dos chorritos en vez de uno y cada uno para un lado diferente... yo por higiene y por no tener que limpiar más, meo sentado.



si, los que tenéis la uretra pequeña debéis mear sentados .


pd: espero que no te sea posible mear sentado empalmado porque sino macho….


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2023)

Ergot Rye dijo:


> Me pasa que tengo un buen chorro y siempre salpica fuera y entre que me levanto empalmado por las mañanas y que muchas veces después de follar me salen dos chorritos en vez de uno y cada uno para un lado diferente... yo por higiene y por no tener que limpiar más, meo sentado.



Porque claro, empalmado y sentado no manchas el asiento…manchas los azulejos, el espejo…

¡Si estás empalmado date un paseo!


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Los hombres alemanes hablan pestes de sus mujeres. Un colega aleman decía que gracias a Dios están las polacas, ucras o rusas.
> 
> La alemanas sorprenden al principio ya que suelen ser más cultas que la media de mujeres españolas y son más apañadas y proactivas. Pero luego tienen más taras mentales que una española y esto unido a diferencias culturales. A partir de los 30tantos se cortan el pelo en media melena y se visten con ropas antifemeninas.. y
> ... engordan como vacas auténticos toneles
> o entran en la secta vegana ecologica y son flacas secas amojamadas.



Ver mujeres digamos menos de 40 y más de 20 y pico generalizando.(a las de +40 no las mencionamos ya que es complejo) Con cabello por debajo de los hombros, maquillaje aunque sea lo mínimo tapar las imperfecciones y un poco brillo labial, no te hablo de ir como una puerta como esas que se maquillan las cejas..... , Pendientes, accesorios, lo más mínimo, con tacones, manoletinas (no hace falta zapato con tacón alto. Ya me entendéis) , mocasín femenino, con falda, con vestido que no sea esas sotanas-camisón medias... Es que es rarísimo...

Ves a lo mejor a una de esas altas bixo palo montar en bicicleta en falda. Que se le ven las bragas. Pero luego va con unas deportivas de esas de colores que no pegan con la ropa que lleva y el pelo corto. Es como ver a un hombre cuerpo escombro en falda montando en bici.

Y tias con buen pelo como Guislein Maxwell se lo cortan más corto y peor que la mujer esa de joven








Lo de las taras (a parte del rollo vegano-climatico) no sé a qué te referíras ya que no has puesto asi ningún ejemplo.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Pero no seas inocente, por favor. Ese alemán estaba intentando ligar contigo (....)



A Karl solamente le tienes que decir que te pica el mumu.
Y pueden pasar dos cosas. Que tenga miedo y cambie de tema. O que haya erótico resultado.

Lo de directos , transparencia y sinceros. Supongo que son cualidades de ellos y ellas.

A Paco le dices que te pica el mumu. Y ya te está llamando toda Elda puta

@dcisneros una de mi curro que debe tener 52 o así. Acumula 2 divorcios y 3 bodas. (Charo gorda y tal. No es que sea un pivón ni nada).. Y los 3 son hombres que ha conocido en alguna parte de la empresa durante toda su vida laboral.
Y que uno de sus ex se casó con una que se jubiló el año pasado.

Lo más común que veo es el divorcio y el estar con un hombre que no es el padre de los hijos
y mencioné que he conocido a muchas madres solteras y rejuntadas con otros. Quizá ya la gente no se divorcie tanto porque directamente no se casan. Hay bastantes que tienen hijos y tal y siguen con el padre biológico de esos niños pero no se casan porque ellos no quieren o yo que sé.


En cuanto a cómo ven los españoles? Yo creo que se imaginan todas que los españoles son como Luis Sera (Resident evil 4) tanto de carácter como físico.








Mañaco Castellanos (el de mi avatar) 






O como el Sánchez







Rubitos summer para mí o bombas en el congresoooo


----------



## Survivor101 (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Sí, claro, voy vestida de tío, con pelo corto y flequillo de esos batasunos/feministas cortados con hacha. Y un mechón morado.
> ¿Algo más?



Tienes los pies bonitos por lo menos?


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (8 Ene 2023)

Yo conocí a unas aquí en Madrid y se me hicieron Guapas la verdad


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Pero no seas inocente, por favor. Ese alemán estaba intentando ligar contigo, por eso te decía esas cosas.
> Ya imagino la conversación. Copa de licor de café en mano, y Karl diciéndote: "Alemanas feas, maduritas españolas guapas, muy guapas", mientras guiña el ojo dos veces y pone su mano sobre la tuya.



Supongo que estás de coña y no estás acusando al marido y al padre de mi mejor amiga de intentar lligar conmigo y a mí de no darme cuenta de cuándo quieren ligar conmigo. Y no se cómo va a ligar conmigo uno por decir que las rusas son más guapas que las alemanas. 

En fin...


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

F650 dijo:


> Siempre tiene que haber una dando por saco en hilos para buscar atención.
> 
> Ya has dado tu opinión, deja de incordiar con tus verdades.



Yo di mi opinión y si sigo "incordiando" es porque SABIOMACHITOS han ido CONTESTÁNDOME y hasta negando lo que yo conozco, en vez de dejar mi opinión de lado. 
Yo solo os estoy CONTESTANDO, señor incordión.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Mi primera novia fue alemana teníamos 14 años los dos era rubia *pelo liso largo y muy guapita y delgada,* nos conocimos en Inglaterra estudiando inglés en verano, nos despedimos y nos escribimos durante 8 años sin parar. A los 22 fui a estudiar a Alemania y quedé con ella y ya *era feúcha con pelo corto* y me dejó de gustar (yo tenía novia más guapa en España) y no volvimos a escribirnos ni vernos nunca más jajaja. Ma che cazzo.





De verdad, juro que nunca comprenderé que lleva a una mujer a cortarse el pelo, si con pelo largo se ven mucho más guapas y femeninas, y de hecho, yo soy hombre y tenía el pelo, si bien corto,tenía una longitud considerable en un hombre, o al menos para mí, ya que nunca lo había tenido tan largo, pero fui tan subnormal que cuando fui a la peluquería me lo corté de más y me rapé  , ahora me está volviendo a crecer, pero ya nunca más me lo dejaré tan corto 

Por cierto de que tipo de Pelo corto hablamos, con pelo corto te refieres a Media Melena tipo Dora la Exploradora o Pelo Corto así como los Hombres?


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...





Stranger34 dijo:


> Se nota que eres chica, no paras de despotricar contra otras feminas... va en los genes ...
> 
> Y despues de quitaros la competencia estais todo el dia oliendo a mierda...





Vorsicht dijo:


> Por qué mientes tanto?





Stranger34 dijo:


> Siempre salimos con lo mismo porque las españolas sois unas angustias... (con cara de oler mierda, por cierto)
> 
> Y todas haceis lo mismo, denigrar a las extranjeras que vienen aki a pasarselo bien y abrir la almeja...
> 
> Lo que teneis que hacer es poneros en vuestro sitio, cojones!!! Pero eso es mucho pedir...





imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320184





Alberto1989 dijo:


> Las que yo conozco son feministas y mandonas.
> 
> Eso si, rubias hay para aburrir, pero con cuerpo así cuadrado.
> 
> ...





Stranger34 dijo:


> Una pregunta...
> 
> ¿Tú que ofreces como mujer? (No digo a mi, digo a un tio que te guste y tal..)





friki dijo:


> ¿Te acostaste con calopez o pasó de ti?
> 
> Le atacabas a cuchillo hipérgama follaposicionaditos de mierda.





Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Es cierto que las alemanas son bastas y no se cuidan nada. Pero... eso de que alguien se quedó flipando con todo lo que se arreglan y se cuidan las españolas suena a invent.





friki dijo:


> Mi primera novia fue alemana teníamos 14 años los dos era rubia pelo liso largo y muy guapita y delgada, nos conocimos en Inglaterra estudiando inglés en verano, nos despedimos y nos escribimos durante 8 años sin parar. A los 22 fui a estudiar a Alemania y quedé con ella y ya era feúcha con pelo corto y me dejó de gustar (yo tenía novia más guapa en España) y no volvimos a escribirnos ni vernos nunca más jajaja. Ma che cazzo.





electricogrado dijo:


> Solo dices cosas malas de las chicas alemanas, no has dicho nada bueno.
> Podrías decir cosas buenas de ellas en comparación con las chicas españolas tanto en lo físico como en la personalidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk





Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> re danish gals, olvido mencionar un particular nada baladí;
> son mas tetonas!!!





Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las mujeres alemanas son currantes y independientes saben arreglar cosas en la casa puertas , fontanería no tienen cara de oler a mierda . Les gusta tomar cerveza , barbacoas pasionales en la vida intima . Sinceras para bien o para mal . Son muy superiores a las españolas en todo. Más divertidas educan mejor a los hijos . Tienen más hobbies y inquietudes. Es difícil encontrar una porque son exigentes y te exigen lo que dan . Mi mayor amor fue con una alemana





electricogrado dijo:


> Yo no te he insultado, no se porque te pones así.
> Has contestado si, diciendo que es tu mejor amiga y eso, pero hablando de sus axilas y demás, no has dicho en que crees que son mejores o buenas.
> En que crees que son mejores que las españolas las chicas alemanas ??
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk





propellerman dijo:


> Tu has dado a entender que las españolas están mejor que las alemanas cuando es al revés y de media una alemana de pura cepa es más atractiva y más guapa que una española, tengo familia en Alemania y como hombre me pueden decir misa pero para mi gusto eso es así. Sobre los otros defectos que les pones a las alemanas en España ya tenemos autóctonas así a patadas y creciendo en número a toda velocidad, pero más putones, mas bajitas, más malencaradas, mas histéricas y menos cultas
> 
> No veo la ganancia a las de aquí





F650 dijo:


> Siempre tiene que haber una dando por saco en hilos para buscar atención.
> 
> Ya has dado tu opinión, deja de incordiar con tus verdades.





fluffy dijo:


> Pero si en este foro se desprecia a la mujer española como en ningún otro. Bigotudas, paticortas, carruseleras, simples...





sepultada en guano dijo:


> Te sacan a bailar.
> Si eres Spaniard pero rubiales te ignoran, solo se fijan en los que son tipo banderas.





Vana Kala dijo:


> Todas las que he conocido, y no han sido pocas, estaban como un cencerro. Para los que se que se quejan de las espanyolas y por los motivos que suelen esgrimir: las alemanas no son para ellos.





sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tienen un puntito basto y algo masculino, pero también tienen su corazoncito.





Ratona001 dijo:


> No puedo opinar de forma sólida porque yo solo voy detrás de los rubitos.
> 
> Pero si puedo decir que me cuesta calcular la edad de la gente. Porque la gente aquí parece más joven en general que en España. Hombres calvos, con entradas de 20-30 años a penas he visto en comparación con España.
> Los problemas capilares en mujeres no existen o son solo temporales (caída post parto) De ahí que yo lo esté pasando mal en ese sentido.
> ...





Mr Bubbles dijo:


> Los hombres alemanes hablan pestes de sus mujeres. Un colega aleman decía que gracias a Dios están las polacas, ucras o rusas.
> 
> La alemanas sorprenden al principio ya que suelen ser más cultas que la media de mujeres españolas y son más apañadas y proactivas. Pero luego tienen más taras mentales que una española y esto unido a diferencias culturales. A partir de los 30tantos se cortan el pelo en media melena y se visten con ropas antifemeninas.. y
> ... engordan como vacas auténticos toneles
> o entran en la secta vegana ecologica y son flacas secas amojamadas.





dcisneros dijo:


> En mi empresa la recepcionista era guapa de cara y simpática, pero su culo era inmenso. Luego en mi departamento había la secretaria que tenía 57 años y gastaba muy mala leche y un par de ingenieras bastante guapas y no especialmente feminazis pero de caderas anchas. La polaca sí era muy guapa y esbelta. Las operarias ya eran muy bastas y equivalentes al alemán cervecero de 2 m x 2m. Una cosa que vi en la mayoría de alemanas que conocí era que acumulaban varios divorcios.
> 
> Yo en particular tengo buen recuerdo de las alemanas, sobretodo si son sajonas. Las del este eran más bastas.
> 
> Mi experiencia dice que las de los Países Bajos sí son muy guapas.





racalmatt dijo:


> Más de veinte años allí...les doy un 1/50... de cincuenta se salva una.
> Claro que es un tema de gustos, ahí ya cada uno..
> Holanda bastante mejor





Vana Kala dijo:


> Son más directas, con todo lo bueno o malo que pueda suponer. Es difícil sentirse enganyado porque suelen mostrar el producto desde primeras de cambio. No hay sutilezas o insinuaciones en exceso. A favor, que tienen mejor conversación (son más cultas y leídas con mucha diferencia)





Cormac dijo:


> Yo tuve una relación de tres años con una austríaca.
> No sabría decirte las diferencias. Muchas dan el pego porque saben inglés y tocan el piano.
> Mas interesadas por la cultura que la española media, pero igual estoy influenciado por el ambiente que me moví.
> De fiesta, borrachos como los de aquí.





Lord Vader dijo:


> Pero no seas inocente, por favor. Ese alemán estaba intentando ligar contigo, por eso te decía esas cosas.
> Ya imagino la conversación. Copa de licor de café en mano, y Karl diciéndote: "Alemanas feas, maduritas españolas guapas, muy guapas", mientras guiña el ojo dos veces y pone su mano sobre la tuya.





Willvanperez dijo:


> Pues todas rubias y muy altas. Se cuidan y es verdad muchas con pelos en piernas y axilas.
> La mayoria feminazis pero eso si, les gustaba intercambiar fluidos con desconocidos de garitos de dudosa reputacion
> Te recomiendo follartelas solamente, no mas
> De nada





sepultada en guano dijo:


> Si el espíritu artificiosamente complicado del mundo mediterráneo les es un poco ajeno.
> Pero pasa también en el mundo anglosajón. Tienen muchas reservas a enrollarse con un español, por ejemplo, porque no entienden su mente complicada y contradictoria. Ellos son más simples -para mí más evolucionados- y van más al grano.





murti-bing dijo:


> Parece que aquí cada uno ha vivido una experiencia diferente con las alemanas. Yo mismo podría decir una cosa y la contraria sobre ellas.
> No creo que en términos absolutos sean mejores que las españolas.





tocafa dijo:


> Yo no he vivido en Alemania pero he ido varias veces y si quieres ir a ligar busca otros países.





murti-bing dijo:


> Cómo se puede ver la parte chunga alcanza a casi toda Europa. Cuando mas traté con alemanas fue hace 20 años y muchas eran ya megaprogres y feminazis, no quiero ni pensar cómo serán ahora. Ah… y los hombres eran manginazos de tomo y lomo.





Ratona001 dijo:


> Ver mujeres digamos menos de 40 y más de 20 y pico generalizando.(a las de +40 no las mencionamos ya que es complejo) Con cabello por debajo de los hombros, maquillaje aunque sea lo mínimo tapar las imperfecciones y un poco brillo labial, no te hablo de ir como una puerta como esas que se maquillan las cejas..... , Pendientes, accesorios, lo más mínimo, con tacones, manoletinas (no hace falta zapato con tacón alto. Ya me entendéis) , mocasín femenino, con falda, con vestido que no sea esas sotanas-camisón medias... Es que es rarísimo...
> 
> Ves a lo mejor a una de esas altas bixo palo montar en bicicleta en falda. Que se le ven las bragas. Pero luego va con unas deportivas de esas de colores que no pegan con la ropa que lleva y el pelo corto. Es como ver a un hombre cuerpo escombro en falda montando en bici.
> 
> ...





InvasorStalker2002 dijo:


> Yo conocí a unas aquí en Madrid y se me hicieron Guapas la verdad





InvasorStalker2002 dijo:


> De verdad, juro que nunca comprenderé que lleva a una mujer a cortarse el pelo, si con pelo largo se ven mucho más guapas y femeninas, y de hecho, yo soy hombre y tenía el pelo, si bien corto,tenía una longitud considerable en un hombre, o al menos para mí, ya que nunca lo había tenido tan largo, pero fui tan subnormal que cuando fui a la peluquería me lo corté de más y me rapé  , ahora me está volviendo a crecer, pero ya nunca más me lo dejaré tan corto
> 
> Por cierto de que tipo de Pelo corto hablamos, con pelo corto te refieres a Media Melena tipo Dora la Exploradora o Pelo Corto así como los Hombres?









Las que vivis en Alemania: ¿que tal son los hombres alemanes?


¿Que tienen de bueno y que de malo? ¿En que se diferencian con los españoles? Como ven a las españolas? Pues eso, a ver qué opináis, en especial los que habéis participado en el otro hilo (yo este lo publico donde corresponde, en GUARDERÍA) @friki @Stranger34 @Vorsicht @imaginARIO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

.


InvasorStalker2002 dijo:


> De verdad, juro que nunca comprenderé que lleva a una mujer a cortarse el pelo, si con pelo largo se ven mucho más guapas y femeninas, y de hecho, yo soy hombre y tenía el pelo, si bien corto,tenía una longitud considerable en un hombre, o al menos para mí, ya que nunca lo había tenido tan largo, pero fui tan subnormal que cuando fui a la peluquería me lo corté de más y me rapé  , ahora me está volviendo a crecer, pero ya nunca más me lo dejaré tan corto
> 
> Por cierto de que tipo de Pelo corto hablamos, con pelo corto te refieres a Media Melena tipo Dora la Exploradora o Pelo Corto así como los Hombres?



Pues pelo corto cutre que le quedaba mal. A los 14 era una muñeca de ojos azules y a los 22 una progre ecologista alemana con pelo corto. Estuve en su casa en Alemania y vivía en un sitio de flipar de bonito, una casa con un jardín en un valle vinícola alucinante, o sea que tenían bastante dinero, pero salió rojiprogre y se echó a perder.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> .
> 
> Pues pelo corto cutre que le quedaba mal. A los 14 era una muñeca de ojos azules y a los 22 una progre ecologista alemana con pelo corto. Estuve en su casa en Alemania y vivía en un sitio de flipar de bonito, una casa con un jardín en un valle vinícola alucinante, o sea que tenían bastante dinero, pero salió rojiprogre y se echó a perder.



Que mal, su belleza se echó a perder, aunque tal vez aún queda alguna esperanza de que vuelva a ser normal...


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ene 2023)

De chortis son magníficas, carnes prietas y rubia, pero se estrellan contra el muro con mayor rapidez.

La mediterránea, como bien dice @시켈 ! suelen cuidarse más y envejecer mejor


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> De chortis son magníficas, carnes prietas y rubia, pero se estrellan contra el muro con mayor rapidez.
> 
> La mediterránea, como bien dice @시켈 ! suelen *cuidarse más* y envejecer mejor



Eres tío ¿no?

Curioso cómo si eso lo dice un tío es una simple observación. Si lo dice una tía es "envidia", esto y lo otro.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (8 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Viene de después de la IIGM lo de mear sentados, porque muchos niños se criaron solo con su madre, al quedarse huérfanos de padre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por citar mi blog! Hace años que deje de escribir pero siempre está bien ver qué hay gente que lo recuerda y cita


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eres tío ¿no?
> 
> Curioso cómo si eso lo dice un tío es una simple observación. Si lo dice una tía es "envidia", esto y lo otro.



Claro, pero vamos eso lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## nraheston (8 Ene 2023)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Muchas gracias por citar mi blog! Hace años que deje de escribir pero siempre está bien ver qué hay gente que lo recuerda y cita



Te admiro, ese blog es buenísimo.
Todos sus textos me dieron un gran aprendizaje, siendo el mejor este de las armas en Estados Unidos y Suiza:








Un hombre, un rifle, un voto. ¿Cómo se ganaba el voto en USA y Suiza?


¿Por qué las democracias más grandes y radicales del mundo, USA y Suiza, tenían el derecho a portar armas? ¿Cómo puede ser que Suiza, unos de los países más avanzados del mundo, no dejase votar a l…




experimentoaschoccidental.wordpress.com





El problema es que muchos inmigrantes (sobre todo musulmanes e ilegales) y muchas mujeres quieren igualdad de derechos, pero no igualdad de responsabilidades


----------



## Trep33 (8 Ene 2023)

Alemanas??...todo es "muy y excesivamente natural". Nada mas senyoria


----------



## Hermann Hoth (8 Ene 2023)

Pros:
- Es difícil echarte una novia fea. Bastante difícil.
- Son directas, van al grano, dan su opinión. Si no quieren ir a un sitio o no les gusta algo, lo dicen claro.
- Menos dependientes de internet, las redes, de la aprobación exterior.
- Tienen iniciativa. Y más energía que la españorda media.
- Más propensión a formar una familia.

Contras:
- Son cuadriculadas de cojones.
- Son muy clasistas. Si no estás a su nivel, no eres de los suyos. Esto lo confunde mucho la peña con racismo pero no tiene nada que ver. En general los españoles caemos muy bien.
- Si no hablas alemán, tschüss. Por mucho inglés que hable. Cosa totalmente lógica y normal en mi opinión.
- La que está politizada y tiene el activismo por bandera da 3/4 partes la lata que puede darte una españorda. Están intoxicadas en general, pero de un modo u otro suelen estar convencidas de X y tienen argumentos propios (por muy errados que sean luego).


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Ene 2023)

Sanctis dijo:


> *qué tal son las mujeres alemanas?*



Son así:


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> al marido y al padre de mi mejor amiga de intentar lligar conmigo



Si, claro, ahora resulta que era el abuelo de Heidi. 
Por eso habláis sobre el atractivo de la mujeres, y te comenta que le gustan las maduritas españolas mientras -probablemente- te guiñaba un ojo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Si, claro, ahora resulta que era el abuelo de Heidi.
> Por eso habláis sobre el atractivo de la mujeres, y te comenta que le gustan las maduritas españolas mientras -probablemente- te guiñaba un ojo.



Claro, ahora resulta que tú conoces mejor que yo a ese señor, que estaba alabando -delante de su mujer y su hija-a las españolas de SU edad, no las de la mía. Su mujer y su hija le dieron la razón, no tienen por qué negar que las españolas se arreglan más y llaman más la atención por la calle. Y no pasa nada, ni su mujer se sintió ofendida ni el señor lo dijo para ligar con nadie.
Tampoco sabes en qué contexto comentó eso, pero el caso es pensar mal. Creo que suciedad la tienes tú en tus ojos.
Pero es que además yo no me maquillo, así que no entro en el cupo de las "arregladas" en ese punto, solo en el de llevar falda,
(Con lo que usan la bici las alemanas tampoco tendría sentido que ellas lleven falda tanto como las españolas, por cierto)

Estáis fatal. El será que estás proyectando que algunos no sois capaces de decir nada sin relacionarlo con el sexo o intentos de ligar.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ese señor, que estaba alabando -delante de su mujer y su hija-a las españolas de SU edad, no las de la mía.



No te pongas así, mujer. No se puede ser chortina toda la vida. Tener cierta edad no necesariamente es negativo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No te pongas así, mujer. No se puede ser chortina toda la vida. Tener cierta edad no necesariamente es negativo.





 

Ser gilipollas no cambia con la edad, lo siento por ti.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> no sois capaces de decir nada sin relacionarlo con el sexo o intentos de ligar.



Pero si la conversación la tuviste tú...
Hablar de mujeres que se arreglan para resultar atractivas y relacionarlo con el sexo. Que locura!


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ser gilipollas no cambia con la edad, lo siento por ti.



¿Pero por que te ofendes? ¿Y por que me insultas? Solo he dicho lo evidente.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...



¿Será que en Dinamarca no son auténticos arios?


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Pero si la conversación la tuviste tú...
> Hablar de mujeres que se arreglan para resultar atractivas y relacionarlo con el sexo. Que locura!



¿Relacionarlo con qué?

Dije que las españolas se arreglan más y que a ese hombre le llamaron la atención. PUNTO. Ni tan siquiera he dado mi opinión sobre el maquillaje, que yo no uso.

Puedo decir que tal o cual hombre o mujer son guapos sin por ello querer ligar con ellos ni pensar en el sexo. 

Imbécil.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Puedo decir que tal o cual hombre o mujer son guapos sin por ello querer ligar con ellos ni pensar en el sexo.



Que alguien te resulte atractivo sexualmente no lo eliges tu. Es la naturaleza humana. Eso de no pensar en el sexo no funciona así.
Aunque, y no quiero decir esto porque te lo tomas como algo personal sin serlo, la edad disminuye el deseo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Que alguien te resulte atractivo sexualmente no lo eliges tu. Es la naturaleza humana. Eso de no pensar en el sexo no funciona así.
> Aunque, y no quiero decir esto porque te lo tomas como algo personal sin serlo, la edad disminuye el deseo.



No se qué cojones dices de la edad y qué mierdas sobre la naturaleza humana.

Si no eres capaz de decir que alguien es guapo o guapa sin pensar en follar ese es tu problema.

Pero es que encima estamos hablando de un señor que dice una opinión delante de un grupo de mujeres(incluyendo la suya) y aquí sale el lerdo de turno diciendo que es que quiere ligar conmigo.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (8 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Te admiro, ese blog es buenísimo.
> Todos sus textos me dieron un gran aprendizaje, siendo el mejor este de las armas en Estados Unidos y Suiza:
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, siempre está muy bien recibir alagos. La verdad es que lo deje por falta de tiempo, con el trabajo ya no podía dedicarle todo el tiempo que queria.

Como tú dices, si, el ejemplo de las armas y Suiza demuestran que al final solo los hombres están dispuestos a morir por su patria (del latín pater, padre) por lo que solo ellos podían votar


----------



## aldebariano (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...



¿Dinamarca? difiero totalmente, las danesas son igual que las alemanas.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

aldebariano dijo:


> ¿Dinamarca? difiero totalmente, las danesas son igual que las alemanas.



Pues eso es que no has estado ni a mil kilómetros de Escandinavia. Nada que ver, en cuanto cruzas la frontera es otro mundo en todo.


----------



## Lord Vader (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No se qué cojones dices de la edad y qué mierdas sobre la naturaleza humana.



Me aburre tu agresividad sin motivo. Me gustaría saber si fuera de internet eres así también.
¿Haces senderismo? ¿Quieres venirte un día? Vamos en grupo.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

¿Por qué está esta mujer discutiendo con todo el foro en este hilo?

Paso de leer sus posts por pereza.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> ¿Por qué está esta mujer discutiendo con todo el foro en este hilo?
> 
> Paso de leer sus posts por pereza.



Yo entré a escribir PACÍFICAMENTE este post. Sois vosotros los que habéis citado mis post llamándome mentirosa , generalizando y diciendo "se nota que eres chica" y todas esas mierdas. 
*¿Quién empezó discutir? yo no. Yo entré y puse esto:*

_Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso. _​_Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado._​​_Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí._​_En un bautizo había una alemana morena con falda , y a esa sí se la veían de lejos los pelos de las piernas._​​_Yo veía muchas guapas por alemania y en una conversación se lo dije al marido de una amiga. Él me dijo: "si te refieres a esas con tacones y maquilladas que se ven en el metro, son rusas"._​_Los padres de una amiga alemana de erasmus vinieron a España y el padre se quedó "alucinado" ante la cantidad de mujeres de su edad que a su juicio eran muy guapas y muy bien arregladas_​
_Lo siento, soy chica, sobre otros aspectos de las mujeres alemanas no te puedo contestar. _​​
​


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo entré a escribir PACÍFICAMENTE este post. Sois vosotros los que habéis citado mis post llamándome mentirosa , generalizando y diciendo "se nota que eres chica" y todas esas mierdas.
> *¿Quién empezó discutir? yo no. Yo entré y puse esto:*
> 
> _Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso. _​_Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado._​​_Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí._​_En un bautizo había una alemana morena con falda , y a esa sí se la veían de lejos los pelos de las piernas._​​_Yo veía muchas guapas por alemania y en una conversación se lo dije al marido de una amiga. Él me dijo: "si te refieres a esas con tacones y maquilladas que se ven en el metro, son rusas"._​_Los padres de una amiga alemana de erasmus vinieron a España y el padre se quedó "alucinado" ante la cantidad de mujeres de su edad que a su juicio eran muy guapas y muy bien arregladas_​
> ...



Yo solo dije que te intentabas tirar a calopez.

De lo demás no he dicho nada pero andas siempre en broncas múltiples de feminazi.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (8 Ene 2023)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Gracias, siempre está muy bien recibir alagos. La verdad es que lo deje por falta de tiempo, con el trabajo ya no podía dedicarle todo el tiempo que queria.
> 
> Como tú dices, si, el ejemplo de las armas y Suiza demuestran que al final solo los hombres están dispuestos a morir por su patria (del latín pater, padre) por lo que solo ellos podían votar



Se dice halagos, con hache. 

Las mujeres también podemos ser patriotas y apoyar a los hombres en la lucha armada de muchas maneras, desde fabricar munición y equipamiento militar a cuidar a los heridos, gestión de comunicaciones, intendencia, avituallamiento y otras muchas tareas fundamentales para ganar una guerra. Las hay incluso dispuestas a coger un fusil. La historia está llena de ejemplos de todos los casos que he puesto y de muchos me he dejado en el tintero.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (8 Ene 2023)

InvasorStalker2002 dijo:


> De verdad, juro que nunca comprenderé que lleva a una mujer a cortarse el pelo, si con pelo largo se ven mucho más guapas y femeninas, y de hecho, yo soy hombre y tenía el pelo, si bien corto,tenía una longitud considerable en un hombre, o al menos para mí, ya que nunca lo había tenido tan largo, pero fui tan subnormal que cuando fui a la peluquería me lo corté de más y me rapé  , ahora me está volviendo a crecer, pero ya nunca más me lo dejaré tan corto
> 
> Por cierto de que tipo de Pelo corto hablamos, con pelo corto te refieres a Media Melena tipo Dora la Exploradora o Pelo Corto así como los Hombres?



A mí me gusta el pelo largo hasta en hombres. Así lo lleva mi marido y a mí me encanta. El pelo largo en mujeres siempre ha sido símbolo de feminidad. A muy pocas les queda bien el pelo corto. La mayoría parecen charos o lesbianas. Yo tengo claro que no me cortaré el pelo cuando empiece a enmurarme; es la receta perfecta para parecer una vieja.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (8 Ene 2023)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Se dice halagos, con hache.
> 
> Las mujeres también podemos ser patriotas y apoyar a los hombres en la lucha armada de muchas maneras, desde fabricar munición y equipamiento militar a cuidar a los heridos, gestión de comunicaciones, intendencia, avituallamiento y otras muchas tareas fundamentales para ganar una guerra. Las hay incluso dispuestas a coger un fusil. La historia está llena de ejemplos de todos los casos que he puesto y de muchos me he dejado en el tintero.



Así es, todas esas aportaciones son reales, pero cuando llega el momento de ir al frente, a arriesgar su vida, ahí las mujeres desaparecen. Los casos de mujeres que cogen un fusil son testimoniales.

Pero lo de no arriesgar su vida no se circunscribe a la guerra, que es algo puntual, sino también a bajar a un pozo, subir a un andamio, o trabajar de tedax o cualquier actividad donde haya un riesgo real. En el artículo que puse se explica mejor:

Un hombre, un rifle, un voto. ¿Cómo se ganaba el voto en USA y Suiza?


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...



Veo que estuviste en una ciudad del antiguo oeste de Alemania


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> A mí me gusta el pelo largo hasta en hombres. Así lo lleva mi marido y a mí me encanta. El pelo largo en mujeres siempre ha sido símbolo de feminidad. A muy pocas les queda bien el pelo corto. La mayoría parecen charos o lesbianas. Yo tengo claro que no me cortaré el pelo cuando empiece a enmurarme; es la receta perfecta para parecer una vieja.



Pero el pelo largo en hombres solo queda bien hasta los 25 años, después es horrible aunque sea guapo.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> Veo que estuviste en una ciudad del antiguo oeste de Alemania



Por? Desde Hamburgo a Munich son iguales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Yo solo dije que te intentabas tirar a calopez.
> 
> De lo demás no he dicho nada pero andas siempre en broncas múltiples de feminazi.



Eso de pensar con la polla os sienta fatal. Hacer memes sobre calopez es querer tirárselo, di que si. 

Broncas de feminazi , claro. Pues si yo soy feminazi entonces otras qué serán, pedazo de gilipollas. Anda, repasa mis post de fuera de los hilos estos de amargados anti-españolas, a ver lo feminazi que soy.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eso de pensar con la polla os sienta fatal. Hacer memes sobre calopez es querer tirárselo, di que si.
> 
> Broncas de feminazi , claro. Pues si yo soy feminazi entonces otras qué serán, pedazo de gilipollas. Anda, repasa mis post de fuera de los hilos estos de amargados anti-españolas, a ver lo feminazi que soy.



Tú antes tenías un nick diferente y eras famosa por broncas feminazis contra todos como esta. Y a calopez te lo intentabas ligar y te dio calabazas porque está casado con su trabajo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Tú antes tenías un nick diferente y eras famosa por broncas feminazis contra todos como esta. Y a calopez te lo intentabas ligar y te dio calabazas porque está casado con su trabajo.



Era famosa por broncas EN EL ÁTICO en los HILOS DE MACHO-FOREROS GENERALIZANDO CONTRA LAS ESPAÑOLAS. Si eso para ti es ser feminazi, háztelo mirar. 

Y lo de intentar ligar con calopez...patético. No me he escrito JAMÁS en privado con él para nada relacionado con ligar, qué calabazas ni qué hostias. 
Sois unos imbéciles, solo con mencionar a alguien o hacer bromas sobre él (que es lo que hacía con calopez además de CRITICAR sus baneos) es querer ligárselo. Ridículos, que sois unos ridículos cerebropollas.


----------



## Hermann Hoth (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Por? Desde Hamburgo a Munich son iguales.



Para nada son iguales.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

Hermann Hoth dijo:


> Para nada son iguales.



Lo que tú digas chato pero tengo ojos y conozco toda Alemania.


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Era famosa por broncas EN EL ÁTICO en los HILOS DE MACHO-FOREROS GENERALIZANDO CONTRA LAS ESPAÑOLAS. Si eso para ti es ser feminazi, háztelo mirar.
> 
> Y lo de intentar ligar con calopez...patético. No me he escrito JAMÁS en privado con él para nada relacionado con ligar, qué calabazas ni qué hostias.
> Sois unos imbéciles, solo con mencionar a alguien o hacer bromas sobre él (que es lo que hacía con calopez además de CRITICAR sus baneos) es querer ligárselo. Ridículos, que sois unos ridículos cerebropollas.



¿Calopez la tiene pequeña?


----------



## murti-bing (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Eres tío ¿no?
> 
> Curioso cómo si eso lo dice un tío es una simple observación. Si lo dice una tía es "envidia", esto y lo otro.



Estás en Burbuja. Si estuvieras en menéame muchos te lamerían los pies, no te tomes las cosas tan a pecho.

Sin entrar en detalles yo estoy de acuerdo por ejemplo con tu observación sobre cuidarse y arreglarse… prefiero a las españolas.

Hay algo que tienes que tener en cuenta cuando se habla de mujeres aquí: hay una ley que pone por debajo jurídicamente al hombre en España, así como una matraca constante de ingeniería social feminista . Qué esperan las mujeres? Que no haya rencores ni posiciones extremas? Aquí va de un lado y en Mierdeame del otro, está lleno de manginas. Que eso cambie está en buena parte en manos de las mujeres, pero hay tanto clientelismo que lo veo complicado.

Vivo en Bélgica y ni siquiera allí la ingeniería social sobre las mujeres es tan asquerosa como en España. Y por ahora no tienen viogen.


----------



## Smoker (8 Ene 2023)

Bastotas y tetonas


----------



## Persea (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.
> 
> ----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra.
> Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----



eso os lo habeis buscado las españolas, a joderse toca


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (8 Ene 2023)

friki dijo:


> Por? Desde Hamburgo a Munich son iguales.



Por eso. En Alemania hay o había gran diferencia de mentalidad entre este y oeste


----------



## friki (8 Ene 2023)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> Por eso. En Alemania hay o había gran diferencia de mentalidad entre este y oeste



Ah ok pero el Este comunista dices.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> eso os lo habeis buscado las españolas, a joderse toca



Y luego acusando a cualquiera de feminazi, si no sabéis tratar ningún tema sin vuestras mierdas machonazis.


----------



## murti-bing (8 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y luego acusando a cualquiera de feminazi, si no sabéis tratar ningún tema sin vuestras mierdas machonazis.



Se llama polarización, y se exacerba aún más por cosas como la Viogen y la criminalización del hombre español autóctono por parte de todos los medios. No puedes esperar otra cosa.
Lo raro sería que con una situación como ésta hubiera armonía entre hombres y mujeres:









DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS ENTRE MUJERES Y HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA


PÁGINA DE INICIO DIFERENCIAS DE DERECHOS MUJERES-HOMBRES EN ESPAÑA. DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES SOBRE LOS HOMBRES. A continuación se enumeran las diferencias legales que existen en España (año 2020 y actualizando a medida que se encuentran más) entre mujeres y hombres. Se puede apreciar que TODAS...




diferenciaslegaleshombremujerenespana.law.blog





Ésto no va se alemanas y españolas.


----------



## aldebariano (8 Ene 2023)

La mujer germana promedio es grandota, pesada, con tendencia a engordar y rasgos toscos.


----------



## Persea (Lunes a la(s) 12:19 AM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y luego acusando a cualquiera de feminazi, si no sabéis tratar ningún tema sin vuestras mierdas machonazis.



JAJAJAJAJA Yo ya te tenia a ti calada, otra loca del coño como la olona. Te juntas con los fachas porque te da miedito el islam, de resto eres una empoderada española mas a la que le importa una mierda todo lo que no sea su coño.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Lunes a la(s) 12:34 AM)

Persea dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA Yo ya te tenia a ti calada, otra loca del coño como la olona. Te juntas con los fachas porque te da miedito el islam, de resto eres una empoderada española mas a la que le importa una mierda todo lo que no sea su coño.



Venga, a llamar loca del coño a tu puta madre. Al ignore de cabeza, imbécil.


----------



## Lady_A (Lunes a la(s) 12:51 AM)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Así es, todas esas aportaciones son reales, pero cuando llega el momento de ir al frente, a arriesgar su vida, ahí las mujeres desaparecen. Los casos de mujeres que cogen un fusil son testimoniales.
> 
> Pero lo de no arriesgar su vida no se circunscribe a la guerra, que es algo puntual, sino también a bajar a un pozo, subir a un andamio, o trabajar de tedax o cualquier actividad donde haya un riesgo real. En el artículo que puse se explica mejor:
> 
> Un hombre, un rifle, un voto. ¿Cómo se ganaba el voto en USA y Suiza?




En Ukrania se alistaron mas de 30/40 mil mujeres, siendo un país donde las mujeres no podían acceder al ejercito hasta hace 4 años. Y donde se les permitía huir o no meterse en esos líos.

Así que eso de que huyen de la guerra no es del todo cierto, mas que nada porque esas mujeres muchas sin preparación decidieron quedarse y no solo en la retaguardia, ya que se les daba clases de armamento. Es decir, muchas si fueron al frente y no es como España y otros países que la mujer en el ejército lleva años por los que aparte de las voluntarias habria un porrón que ya estan dentro o son reservistas. Por los que si o si empuñarían un rifle.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Lunes a la(s) 12:56 AM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A tomar por culo, que escriban solo los macho-sabios que todo lo saben.
> 
> ----------HILO TRAMPA MASCULINO Nº 3454735739590 ABIERTO PARA DECIR QUE TODA LA QUE NO SEA ESPAÑOLA ES MEJOR en todo, más guapa, femenina, inteligente y TODO lo que se te os ocurra.
> Abstenerse de escribir quien venga a decir otra cosa.----



No hombre no, no edites. Yo no fui a Alemania, pero un amigo si y me confirmó que son bastante feas, estuvo por todo el país.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 AM)

Lady_A dijo:


> En Ukrania se alistaron mas de 30/40 mil mujeres, siendo un país donde las mujeres no podían acceder al ejercito hasta hace 4 años. Y donde se les permitía huir o no meterse en esos líos.
> 
> Así que eso de que huyen de la guerra no es del todo cierto, mas que nada porque esas mujeres muchas sin preparación decidieron quedarse y no solo en la retaguardia, ya que se les daba clases de armamento. Es decir, muchas si fueron al frente y no es como España y otros países que la mujer en el ejército lleva años por los que aparte de las voluntarias habria un porrón que ya estan dentro o son reservistas. Por los que si o si empuñarían un rifle.



Pásame algún enlace que ponga eso de 30.000 o 40000 mujeres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Lunes a la(s) 1:02 AM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No hombre no, no edites. Yo no fui a Alemania, pero un amigo si y me confirmó que son bastante feas, estuvo por todo el país.



Yo ni dije que fueran feas, solo dije que muchas no se depilan , que un alemán me dijo que las guapas)arregladas en Berlín son rusas y que a un alemán mayor le llamaron la atención las españolas de su edad.
Pero en este foro todo lo que sea decir que les pueda sonar remotamente parecido a defender a las españolas es considerado : mentira, que hablas por envidia o sectarismo, que eres feminazi, etc ...

Y por cierto: olvidé mencionar lo de las sandalias con calcetines, que lo habría dicho como simple OBSERVACIÓN, no como crítica, pues yo mismo llevo sandalias con calcetines cuando hago el interrail u otras formas de turismo que sean de andar mucho..


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Lunes a la(s) 1:07 AM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que tienen de bueno y que de malo? En que se diferencian con las españolas? Como ven a los españoles?



A mi en general no me gustan mucho. Y he estado en unas 10 ciudades de toda Alemania, así que te puedo hacer una buena radiografía.

Físicamente hay alguna guapa, por supuesto, pero a partir de los 30, ellas gordas y los tíos calvos. No sé qué narices les pasa pero se les despierta el gen, será de comer tanta patata.

A nivel de feminismo, algo menos que en España, pero la diferencia no es tampoco muy allá. Tienen adoctrinamiento en vena y entre el eco-coñazo, el feminismo y la cada vez más carente feminidad, ninguno de los dos países es recomendable.

Sinceramente, tienes países muchísimo mejores en Europa, y si me apuras, en el mundo. Esto ya será a gustos, pero una eslava de pueblo, una del sureste asiático o una hispanoamericana, me parecen infinitamente mejor opción.


----------



## Lady_A (Lunes a la(s) 1:13 AM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pásame algún enlace que ponga eso de 30.000 o 40000 mujeres.



Me quede corta.

Aqui lo tienes. Entre 58/57 mil mujeres soldado mas 30 mil voluntarias en apoyo al ejercito.









Día Internacional de la Mujer | La lucha de las soldados ucranianas que toman las armas contra Rusia


Las mujeres llevan desempeñando un papel vital en el Ejército ucraniano desde 2014. Ahora el número de reclutas ha aumentado tras la invasión rusa




www.larazon.es













Las mujeres soldado que luchan en Ucrania


Comenzaron a alistarse durante la guerra de Crimea y hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de Kiev alcanzan una de las tasas más altas del mundo de mujeres militares, con casi 57.000




www.google.com


----------



## Josemiguel3 (Lunes a la(s) 1:13 AM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo ni dije que fueran feas, solo dije que muchas no se depilan , que un alemán me dijo que las guapas)arregladas en Berlín son rusas y que a un alemán mayor le llamaron la atención las españolas de su edad.
> Pero en este foro todo lo que sea decir que les pueda sonar remotamente parecido a defender a las españolas es considerado : mentira, que hablas por envidia o sectarismo, que eres feminazi, etc ...



Las alemanas feas no son, pero no llaman mucho la atención, y son poco femeninas.

Personalmente no me quedo ni con la española media ni con la alemana media. Al margen de arreglarse más o menos, está la ideologia de género, que lo ha destruido todo. ¿Hay alemanas guapas y españolas guapas? Por supuesto, pero ese no es el tema... el tema es el coco...

Ese es el principal problema en Europa occidental. Que la mujer ha dejado de ser mujer, ha dejado su feminidad atrás y ahora actúa imitando al hombre al tiempo que el hombre se ha feminizado. 

Y es una pena inmensa porque ni ellas son felices ni ellos lo son. Ambos han sido engañados y adoctrinados para odiarse el uno al otro y extinguirse en el proceso para ser sustituidos por moronegrada. 

Acojona lo idiota que es la gente en general.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 AM)

Lady_A dijo:


> Me quede corta.
> 
> Aqui lo tienes. Entre 58/57 mil mujeres soldado mas 30 mil voluntarias en apoyo al ejercito.
> 
> ...



Hmm en la noticia pone que 1/3 del ejército está formado por mujeres, pero yo no las veo en ningún vídeo. Pero bueno, será. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## W33D (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 AM)

?


Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pásame algún enlace que ponga eso de 30.000 o 40000 mujeres.



Aunque fuera cierto, sobre el total de mujeres en Ucrania en 2020 (23.685.780) da un asombroso *0,16*%   
Que además es el telefono viogen expréss, casualidad? No lo creo!

Edito. En caso de 57k subimos a un alucinante *0,24*%


*Es tarde para pedir paz entre foreros? O preparo la cupula del trueno*


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Lunes a la(s) 1:17 AM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Yo ni dije que fueran feas, solo dije que muchas no se depilan , que un alemán me dijo que las guapas)arregladas en Berlín son rusas y que a un alemán mayor le llamaron la atención las españolas de su edad.
> Pero en este foro todo lo que sea decir que les pueda sonar remotamente parecido a defender a las españolas es considerado : mentira, que hablas por envidia o sectarismo, que eres feminazi, etc ...



Si ya sabes cómo es burbuja pa que te metes. Procura no tomarte muy en serio este foro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (Lunes a la(s) 1:21 AM)

W33D dijo:


> ?
> 
> Aunque fuera cierto, sobre el total de mujeres en Ucrania en 2020 (23.685.780) da un asombroso *0,16*%
> 
> ...



Los cálculos probablemente estén bastante manipulados, en primer lugar porque 1/3 siendo 50.000, da un total de 150.000 soldados, lo cual es una cifra que no se ajusta a la realidad, no están contando todos los nuevos reclutas, milicianos y demás, ya que, dejando a un lado que en Ucrania están luchando muchos mercenarios internacionales a favor de Ucrania, 150.000 serán probablemente los soldados ucras ya muertos, lo que conllevaría al colapso del ejército. 

Si no fuera porque todas estas noticias de mujeres las manipulan...


----------



## friki (Lunes a la(s) 1:42 AM)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No le decimos nada, porque bastante tiene con ser mariquita.



Pues siendo mariquita me he zumbado más alemanas que tú suizas. Y si vives en Suiza sabes que las mujeres son de lo peor de Europa. Son mucho mejores las nórdicas, eslavas, holandesas, francesas o españolas. Solo las inglesas, vascas y catalanas son peores que las alemanas.


----------



## XRL (Lunes a la(s) 1:45 AM)

friki dijo:


> ¿Por qué está esta mujer discutiendo con todo el foro en este hilo?
> 
> Paso de leer sus posts por pereza.



con lo fácil que sería pasar de contestarles y fuera

imaginaté como será aguantarla xD


----------



## friki (Lunes a la(s) 1:47 AM)

XRL dijo:


> con lo fácil que sería pasar de contestarles y fuera
> 
> imaginaté como será aguantarla xD



Si tiene razón ella eh

Pero deben ser rencillas antiguas con viejos rata


----------



## XRL (Lunes a la(s) 1:59 AM)

friki dijo:


> Si tiene razón ella eh
> 
> Pero deben ser rencillas antiguas con viejos rata



si no te digo que no,pero ha sido entrar al hilo y en vez de leer sobre alemanas solo salen contestaciones de ella a los demás xD

que ganas de entrar al trapo

yo de las alemanas ni idea porque solo he estado en kosovo de militar(guapísimas)

pero las que vienen aquí las guiris no son gran cosa

grandotas y como mucho pues las chortis como en cualquier pais,pero se ven muy serias

las italianas y españolas son muy chulas para lo que son fisicamente,son como marimachos

me quedo mil veces con las rumanas

las ucranianas y rusas tampoco me llaman la atención,barriobajeras que van de pijas y son palillos,de cara guapas pero cuerpo de mierda,las rusas se ve que se operan la cara sobre los 30-40

las rumanas tienen buenas tetas,son guapas y no se creen la gran cosa como las españolas-italianas... que son tías del montón y porque estén follables de jóvenes van de perdonavidas,luego de los 25-30 no tienen atractivo y te toca comerte su mierda de forma de ser xD

he conocido panchas y rumanas y las españolas son menos femeninas para mi con diferencia

si te vas a alemania buscaté una rumana o de por allí cerca,o te vas de vacas a rumanía

o si solo quieres follar con putas rumanas o colombianas

relacionarte con occidentales no vale la pena,mucha mierda que tragar para lo que ofrecen


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (Lunes a la(s) 6:55 AM)

friki dijo:


> Ah ok pero el Este comunista dices.



La antigua RDA, si


----------



## Botones Sacarino (Martes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Es casi imposible encontrar alguna que esté bien de cuerpo y de cara.

Generalmente la que está bien de físico ti(no abundan las estilizadas) no está bien de cara y viceversa.

Eso si, follar follan mas que las españolas como de aquí a Roma ida y vuelta, al menos las jóvenes.


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 8:16 PM)

friki dijo:


> Horribles, yo viví un año y he ido muchas veces desde pequeño.
> 
> Nivel físico peor que el de España, muy bastas. Hay rubias guapas pero sin mucho nivel olvídate.
> 
> ...



Las has clavado. Justo ayer lo comenté: no parecen mujeres, visten de pena, feas con cara cuadrada y sonrisa de tiburón, frías como un tímpano, su personalidad me parece aún más detestable que la de los hombres...

Lo del ecologismo enfermizo es verdad y se me había olvidado, y que mandan que da gusto


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 9:09 PM)

friki dijo:


> Mi primera novia fue alemana teníamos 14 años los dos era rubia pelo liso largo y muy guapita y delgada, nos conocimos en Inglaterra estudiando inglés en verano, nos despedimos y nos escribimos durante 8 años sin parar. A los 22 fui a estudiar a Alemania y quedé con ella y ya era feúcha con pelo corto y me dejó de gustar (yo tenía novia más guapa en España) y no volvimos a escribirnos ni vernos nunca más jajaja. Ma che cazzo.



A partir de los 20 se degradan muchísimo. Y es verdad que les va lo de cortarse el pelo y teñírselo de colores, pero suelen ser cuando se casan. ¿No te volvió a escribir ella?


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 9:19 PM)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Conoci a una alemana que le molaba que no veas hacer de water humano



Tú a ella o ella a ti?


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No puedo opinar de forma sólida porque yo solo voy detrás de los rubitos.
> 
> Pero si puedo decir que me cuesta calcular la edad de la gente. Porque la gente aquí parece más joven en general que en España. Hombres calvos, con entradas de 20-30 años a penas he visto en comparación con España.
> Los problemas capilares en mujeres no existen o son solo temporales (caída post parto) De ahí que yo lo esté pasando mal en ese sentido.
> ...



Yo diría que envejecen mucho antes, pero bueno. Muchas alemanas a partir de los 20 ya decaen a toda velocidad y les da por cortarse el pelo con machete


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Jueves a la(s) 9:32 PM)

F650 dijo:


> Siempre tiene que haber una dando por saco en hilos para buscar atención.
> 
> Ya has dado tu opinión, deja de incordiar con tus verdades.



Si la culpa no es de ella, ha monopolizado el tema dando los mismos topicazos que dan siempre pq su truco de magia siempre el mismo, no tienen variedad y están fabricadas en serie todas iguales, ha conseguido lo que buscaba hasta donde yo he visto; Desvirtuar el hilo y atención.

Pero lo malo es los que le contestan, la dejas hablando sola y a los 4 o 5 comentarios, lo deja, pero el huelebraguismo es muy fuerte y en esto tbien somos básicos los hombres, si en vez de ser tía, llega a ser Manolo el que escribe esa mierda de comentarios oídos hasta la saciedad no pasa de uno o dos citados, y no se lleva el centro de atención.
Pero esto es biologico ya lo doy por perdido, como no van a querer luego la atención de los hombres si son los esclavos que le hacen sentirse la estrellita, eso si, tal como esclavo pasatiempos eres así de desechable e insignificante te tratarán, que sigam estimulando esas conductas, ya no en un foro, sino en la vida real que los únicos que salimos mal parados somos nosotros, una mujer siempre aterriza de pie sin importar como sea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Sanctis dijo:


> Que tienen de bueno y que de malo? En que se diferencian con las españolas? Como ven a los españoles?



En mi opinión (me he pasado mas de 1/3 de mi vida en Alemania, vivo actualmente allí, y tengo familia directa de allí) solo son guapas de jóvenes. Si, mucha rubia y demás, pero quitando algunas excepciones no me gustan. Ni por fuera y sobre todo tampoco por dentro.

Obviamente son mas bonitas y folladoras que las españolas (para que una española gane la tienes que comparar con una peruana enana o una persona deforme) pero no merecen la pena.

Y he estado con varias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 9:36 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, claro, entonces me he inventado que muchas alemanas que conozco no se depilan, y me he inventado que en un bautizo una paseó sin pudor sus peludas piernas. ¿Es eso, me estás llamando mentirosa?¿y con qué finalidad?
> Yo estoy hablando de MIS amigas y conocidas, a ver quién cojones eres tú para negarme lo que YO conozco de ellas. Me la sudan TUS amigas.
> 
> Y no serán tan pocas las de mear sentado si por toda Alemania venden en los kioskos pegatinas para .el wc pidiendo que meen así ¿tú ves eso en España?
> ...



Las Alemanas son crancos, y no se suelen depilar, y son muy poco femeninas. Si alguien te dice lo contrario es. que no tiene ni puta idea.

Por otro lado la comparación justa no es "extranjeras vs. españolas". Si a mi me das a elegir entre una Alemana y una española, no eligiría a ninguna porque ninguna vale, aunque sea por motivos distintos.

Lo único en lo que ganan las alemanas es en que no tienes que mentir para follártelas. No son tan princesas.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Jueves a la(s) 9:47 PM)

q mas te da no vas a catar ninguna igual que aqui maricon


----------



## 시켈 ! (Jueves a la(s) 9:51 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Las Alemanas son crancos, y no se suelen depilar, y son muy poco femeninas. Si alguien te dice lo contrario es. que no tiene ni puta idea.
> 
> Por otro lado la comparación justa no es "extranjeras vs. españolas". Si a mi me das a elegir entre una Alemana y una española, no eligiría a ninguna porque ninguna vale, aunque sea por motivos distintos.
> 
> Lo único en lo que ganan las alemanas es en que no tienes que mentir para follártelas. No son tan princesas.




Críticas a las alemanas por su físico las han hecho muchos machoforeros en este hilo. Pero solo por decir que se depilan menos ya salieron los obsesos de turno a criticar mi opinión solo por ser mujer. 
Y otra "OBSERVACIÓN" que yo podría haber hecho y lo olvidé es la de las sandalias con calcetines, pero haber dicho eso no significaría nada en especial pues yo misma tengo fotos de interrail con sandalias con calcetines. 
Algunos obsesos ven maldad en TODO lo que dicen las mujeres, sea lo que sea. 

Hice un hilo paralelo a este , y a ver qué parecería que yo diga que los que dicen que los alemanes están calvos y otras cosas que han dicho de ellos lo dicen porque "ej que los hombres son unos envidiosos y malvados , bla, bla, bla"


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 10:30 PM)

Se me olvidaba lo de animalistas. En general, son la nacionalidad de mujeres más progre ecologeta bebesoja follaanimales que he conocido


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 10:35 PM)

aldebariano dijo:


> ¿Dinamarca? difiero totalmente, las danesas son igual que las alemanas.



Quiero creer que te refieres a lo físico, porque en lo mental es imposible


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 10:40 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Críticas a las alemanas por su físico las han hecho muchos machoforeros en este hilo. Pero solo por decir que se depilan menos ya salieron los obsesos de turno a criticar mi opinión solo por ser mujer.
> Y otra "OBSERVACIÓN" que yo podría haber hecho y lo olvidé es la de las sandalias con calcetines, pero haber dicho eso no significaría nada en especial pues yo misma tengo fotos de interrail con sandalias con calcetines.
> Algunos obsesos ven maldad en TODO lo que dicen las mujeres, sea lo que sea.
> 
> Hice un hilo paralelo a este , y a ver qué parecería que yo diga que los que dicen que los alemanes están calvos y otras cosas que han dicho de ellos lo dicen porque "ej que los hombres son unos envidiosos y malvados , bla, bla, bla"



Dejando el hecho de que estaba apoyando tu comentario anterior y dándote la razón, te voy a explicar algo que igual no sabes.

La mujer vale por su atractivo físico, ya que biológicamente buen físico = fecundidad+buenos genes. Es un mecanismo biológico y animal que todos llevamos dentro.

El concepto de atractivo físico ha cambiado por épocas y zonas geográficas, siendo curioso el caso africano donde las gordas eran preferibles porque indicaban mayor posibilidad de supervivencia.

El hombre vale por su capacidad de proveer+proteger. Biológicamente el hombre proveedor solía ser el mas fuerte, por eso a las mujeres os atraen los hombres fuertes, altos, etc.

En la época actual "proveer" equivale a hacer dinero. Obviamente un hombre guapo y con dinero lo tiene todo, pero de igual forma que una mujer todo lo que necesita para "triunfar" es ser atractiva, un hombre todo lo que necesita para "triunfar" es tener dinero.

*Las Alemanas son mujeres occidentales, y ahí radica su problema*. Su aspecto físico es secundario pues, a poco que estén delgadas, sean jóvenes, y no sean madres solteras, casi cualquier mujer, sea de la raza que sea, vale. Pero ser occidental es un handicap muy severo.

Una Alemana no se depila porque es occidental. Es el equivalente a la española gritona. Si vives en el éste de Alemania tienes a Polonia a menos de una hora de viaje y las tias son 1000 veces mas femeninas. Y si te vas a la república checa entenderás por qué la mayoría de las top model mas cotizadas de todos los tiempos pueden trazar sus ancestros en ese pais. Sin embargo, las Alemanas son, como las españolas, occidentales, osea, tan femeninas como vomitar, y las Polacas, checas...eslavas, etc...son mucho mas atractivas por no ser occidentales.

Para una mujer ser femenina (que no "bonita") es tan importante hoy en dia como para un hombre saber hacer dinero.

PS: Lo de los calcetines con sandalias es brutal. Yo no lo haría nunca, pero tiene su explicación.


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 10:48 PM)

friki dijo:


> Por? Desde Hamburgo a Munich son iguales.



Ni de coña. En Hamburgo son más arios por la genética nórdica.


----------



## jimmyjump (Jueves a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No hombre no, no edites. Yo no fui a Alemania, pero un amigo si y me confirmó que son bastante feas, estuvo por todo el país.



La alemana promedio es así


----------



## 시켈 ! (Jueves a la(s) 11:09 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dejando el hecho de que estaba apoyando tu comentario anterior y dándote la razón, te voy a explicar algo que igual no sabes.
> 
> La mujer vale por su atractivo físico, ya que biológicamente buen físico = fecundidad+buenos genes. Es un mecanismo biológico y animal que todos llevamos dentro.
> 
> ...



Ya se que estabas apoyando mi comentario, y yo a la vez el tuyo.

En cuanto a los calcetines: cuando empecé a hacer el interrail y andar mucho en pleno verano...descubrí lo práctico que es eso: tienes los pies frescos +limpios+sin sudor+sin roces.
Es tan típico de alemanes (más que de otros, al parecer) que en Italia hablaban de mi llamándome "alemana" (también por viajar sola, algo que hacen también más las nórdicas que las del sur)

Hay ocasiones en las que hay hay que saber estar más cómoda que femenina, hay ocasiones para todo.
En todo caso se pueden llevar calcetines con sandalias y aun así no parecer un machorro, lo mismo que hay tías que llevan ropa elegante y parecen igualmente bastas y machorros( el propio cuerpo, la cara, el pelo, la ropa, el gesto etc...).


----------



## sepultada en guano (Jueves a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Se dice halagos, con hache.
> 
> Las mujeres también podemos ser patriotas y apoyar a los hombres en la lucha armada de muchas maneras, desde fabricar munición y equipamiento militar a cuidar a los heridos, gestión de comunicaciones, intendencia, avituallamiento y otras muchas tareas fundamentales para ganar una guerra. Las hay incluso dispuestas a coger un fusil. La historia está llena de ejemplos de todos los casos que he puesto y de muchos me he dejado en el tintero.



Por qué "ayudar"?
Por qué no hacerlo directamente? Es que es algo que pilla de refilon?


----------



## sepultada en guano (Jueves a la(s) 11:19 PM)

aldebariano dijo:


> La mujer germana promedio es grandota, pesada, con tendencia a engordar y rasgos toscos.



Pero sincera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Jueves a la(s) 11:21 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya se que estabas apoyando mi comentario, y yo a la vez el tuyo.
> 
> En cuanto a los calcetines: cuando empecé a hacer el interrail y andar mucho en pleno verano...descubrí lo práctico que es eso: tienes los pies frescos +limpios+sin sudor+sin roces.
> Es tan típico de alemanes (más que de otros, al parecer) que en Italia hablaban de mi llamándome "alemana" (también por viajar sola, algo que hacen también más las nórdicas que las del sur)
> ...



Ok. Entendido. Te pido disculpas. Todo aclarado.

Por cierto, hoy estoy en plan "hermano mayor", te daré otro truquito que igual ya lo sabes pero por si acaso.

La gente suele ser muy vaga mentalmente y tratan de saber quien eres en función a como vistas (por eso lo de que creen que eres alemana si vas con calcetines y sandalias. Pero lo interesante es que puedes sacarle muchísimo partido a todo eso.

En la gran mayoría de casos usar un uniforme de tonto/a te puede sacar de mil apuros, o hacerte ganar/ahorrar bastante dinero.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Jueves a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Lady_A dijo:


> Me quede corta.
> 
> Aqui lo tienes. Entre 58/57 mil mujeres soldado mas 30 mil voluntarias en apoyo al ejercito.
> 
> ...



Es una anécdota realmente es un pais con una población parecida a España.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Jueves a la(s) 11:49 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ok. Entendido. Te pido disculpas. Todo aclarado.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy estoy en plan "hermano mayor", te daré otro truquito que igual ya lo sabes pero por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Bueno, más que jugar con eso para parecer tonta sí que he usado la ropa para ser menos acosada por moros o para parecer "pobre". 
En la estación de Strasburgo me estaban tocando demasiado las narices así que fui al wc y me puse ropas de forma extravagante, sobretodo tapando bien las piernas y hombros pese a tener mucho calor. Funcionó algo pero no del del todo(siguieron acosando algunos) , aunque de rebote sí que merodeaban menos los ladrones caza-turistas, supongo que me puse con una pinta tan cutre que pensaron que no había nada que robar. 
Menuda estación esa entre los ladrones y los acosadores sexuales...tenía los tirantes de la mochila enredados entre las piernas sentada en el suelo esperando al tren. Había un grupo marronoide de gente dedicada exclusivamente a pasearse por la estación mirando las maletas y mochilas de viajeros y a ver quién se descuidaba(los de interrail muchas veces nos tumbábamos a descansar e incluso a dormir). Fue hace muchos años, si es ahora a lo mejor te lo arrancan de las manos sin esperar a que te descuides.
Joyas, relojes o ropa cara , eso no lo llevo nunca. Solo podía jugar con cosas como conjuntar la poca ropa que llevaba en la mochila de forma cutre. 
Conocí a una argentina haciendo el interrail de forma bastante pija, poco cómoda en cuanto a ropa y calzado, con su reloj, pendientes y todo eso. De robar a alguna supongo que antes la habrían robado a ella, por ejemplo.


----------



## McNulty (Jueves a la(s) 11:56 PM)

Al hezpañol medio le deben de ver como un turco pero en versión pringaete.


----------



## aventurero artritico (Jueves a la(s) 11:58 PM)

muy pálidas y poco femeninas.


----------



## mike69 (Viernes a la(s) 12:42 AM)

jimmyjump dijo:


> La alemana promedio es así



Quitáis las ganas de emigrar. 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## XRL (Viernes a la(s) 1:08 AM)

jimmyjump dijo:


> La alemana promedio es así



normal que follen fácil,a ver quien quiere follarse eso xD


----------



## Nebulosas (Viernes a la(s) 7:30 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Críticas a las alemanas por su físico las han hecho muchos machoforeros en este hilo. Pero solo por decir que se depilan menos ya salieron los obsesos de turno a criticar mi opinión solo por ser mujer.
> Y otra "OBSERVACIÓN" que yo podría haber hecho y lo olvidé es la de las sandalias con calcetines, pero haber dicho eso no significaría nada en especial pues yo misma tengo fotos de interrail con sandalias con calcetines.
> Algunos obsesos ven maldad en TODO lo que dicen las mujeres, sea lo que sea.
> 
> Hice un hilo paralelo a este , y a ver qué parecería que yo diga que los que dicen que los alemanes están calvos y otras cosas que han dicho de ellos lo dicen porque "ej que los hombres son unos envidiosos y malvados , bla, bla, bla"




El problema tuyo es que estás hablando de cuando eras joven y no es más así. Todas las mujeres alemanas se depilan y ninguna usa calcetines con sandalias. Y se que es así, que tus conocimientos son de hace 30 o 40 anios, porque pediste consejo para un regalo. Y dijiste, yo hace mil anios, cuando era joven estuve en Alemania y ahora no se que regalarles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Viernes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> El problema tuyo es que estás hablando de cuando eras joven y no es más así. Todas las mujeres alemanas se depilan y ninguna usa calcetines con sandalias. Y se que es así, que tus conocimientos son de hace 30 o 40 anios, porque pediste consejo para un regalo. Y dijiste, yo hace mil anios, cuando era joven estuve en Alemania y ahora no se que regalarles.



¿Que mis conocimientos son de hace 30 o 40 años?   

Ya puestos, fui a Alemania dentro de la tripa de mi madre.

Dije que estuve hace AÑOS, no 30 años.


Y eso de que TODAS las mujeres alemanas es tan falso como lo sería que yo dijera que ninguna lo hace.

Todas las que menciono SIGUEN SIN DEPILARSE. En sus casas , jardín y domingueo siguen con sandalias con calcetines, así como cuando hacen turismo de andar mucho. Otra cosa es que esperes verlos en las discotecas pijas de Mallorca o en sus pubs de Alemania con sandalias y calcetines.

Si pregunté en un hilo no fue por el tiempo que ha pasado sino porque quería saber qué productos hay en Alemania, cosa que sabe mejor alguien que viva allí que yo que solo he pasado un mes cada vez que he ido.

Busca en mi hilo a ver dónde dije que hace 30 o 40 años que no voy a Alemania:









Los que VIVÍS EN ALEMANIA , preguntas sobre comida española en Alemania(SOLUCIONADO. YA ENVIÉ EL PAQUETE)


Actualización diciembre 2022: Llevo todo el año preguntando qué es lo que más les gustó y solo han mencionado que a uno el chorizo de pavo, al suegro los maicitos y al marido los mejillones con tomate. Pero va hoy y me manda una foto con algo que le han llevado las dos refugiadas ucranianas...




www.burbuja.info






En todo caso cuándo jaleo por UN SIMPLE COMENTARIO. Y luego me llamáis a mí pesada. Joder, ni que os hubiera atacado a vosotros diciendo que se depilan menos. Cuánto os molesta todo lo que no sea decir que toda la que sea de otro país es mejor que las españolas, joder. Y eso que no he dicho que sean feas ni nada parecido. Que si os gustan las alemanas me parece cojonudo, que me la suda, ¡pesados!


----------



## Nebulosas (Viernes a la(s) 9:39 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que mis conocimientos son de hace 30 o 40 años?
> 
> Ya puestos, fui a Alemania dentro de la tripa de mi madre.
> 
> ...



Es que no es actual lo que dices. En la actualidad no conozco a ninguna mujer alemana que no se depile. Y lo has dicho que estuviste como au-pair hace mucho tiempo y es obvio que no has vuelto. Tus conocimientos son de gente que fue hace mucho tiempo a Alemania y lamento decirte, que eso no es actual. Nadie usa sandalias con calcetines(salvo los viejos de 70 para arriba), ni ninguna chica anda sin depilarse.

Deberías venir de vuelta a Alemania. Y por supuesto no ponerte en ese papel a la defensiva, pareciera que te duele que haya algunos que las puedan preferir.


----------



## zapatitos (Viernes a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Ninguna alemana es fea por donde mea.

Saludos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Viernes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Es que no es actual lo que dices. En la actualidad no conozco a ninguna mujer alemana que no se depile. Y lo has dicho que estuviste como au-pair hace mucho tiempo y es obvio que no has vuelto. Tus conocimientos son de gente que fue hace mucho tiempo a Alemania y lamento decirte, que eso no es actual. Nadie usa sandalias con calcetines(salvo los viejos de 70 para arriba), ni ninguna chica anda sin depilarse.
> 
> Deberías venir de vuelta a Alemania. Y por supuesto no ponerte en ese papel a la defensiva, pareciera que te duele que haya algunos que las puedan preferir.



¿Que estuve como AU PAIR?   Venga, busca en qué mensaje he dicho que yo haya estado como au pair alguna vez en mi vida. Como todo lo leas con la misma comprensión lectora, vamos listos.

Mis conocimientos son los de haber ido hace años y los de seguir en contacto incluso visual con mis amistades.

Y no se cómo tienes la DESFACHATEZ de afirmar que NINGUNA chica anda por ahí sin depilarse, lo mismo que eso de que solo usan sandalias con calcetines los viejos.

¿Y llamas ponerse a la defensiva el no aceptar que TÚ me digas a mí cómo son MIS AMIGAS y conocidas? Si tú sales con depiladas, estupendo, nunca he dicho que todas vayan sin depilar. Pero no vengas a negarme a mí cómo es la gente que yo conozco.

¿Que me duele el qué? mira, majete, por mí como si el 100% de los españoles se quieren ir con alemanas, rusas o quien les salga de los cojones. Si me llevo bien hasta con las novias/mujeres de mis ex-ligues (que yo no las critico ni las odio como Shakira) qué coños me acusas a mí de que duela que os gusten las alemanas.

PD: venga, busca dónde he dicho yo alguna vez que haya estado de au pair en Alemania o en algún país. Madre mía, oyes campanas y no sabes dónde. (Venga, te lo pondré fácil: lo que he dicho es que he cuidado a los niños de mi AMIGA , nada de au pair)


----------



## Segismunda (Viernes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Pues son guarrotas. De una forma distinta a las británicas, que son guarrotas en el sentido de fáciles. La alemana no es tan fácil pero es OBSCENA, que diría Jordi Wilde. Tiene mucha perversión.


----------



## DraTrufita (Viernes a la(s) 10:43 PM)

Las putas discusiones entre foreros joden los hilos. 
Las alemanas, unas vacaburras. No tienen gracia ni para andar.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 6:01 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que estuve como AU PAIR?   Venga, busca en qué mensaje he dicho que yo haya estado como au pair alguna vez en mi vida. Como todo lo leas con la misma comprensión lectora, vamos listos.
> 
> Mis conocimientos son los de haber ido hace años y los de seguir en contacto incluso visual con mis amistades.
> 
> ...




Sí que lo has dicho y has hecho una AFIRMACION CATEGORICA! TODAS LAS ALEMANAS SON ASI!

Y no trates de escaparte con lo de Au-pair, porque es obvio que tienes una inseguridad que te carcome, caso contrario pasarías del tema. Y sí, solo los viejos usan calcetines con sandalias, aunque te duela...

Y a mí las alemanas no me gustan ya que soy mujer no lesbiana, pero cuando veo que estás basándote en tu experiencia de hace 30 anios, te lo debo hacer notar.

Por cierto, antes que salgas con lo de tu "amiga", no es lo mismo basar tus palabras en una persona ya que yo vivo acá y las veo día a día y lo que has y han dicho es mentira.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pues son guarrotas. De una forma distinta a las británicas, que son guarrotas en el sentido de fáciles. La alemana no es tan fácil pero es OBSCENA, que diría Jordi Wilde. Tiene mucha perversión.




Yo no las veo así. Pero en general, son muy activas cuando les gusta un hombre y les importa una mierda si ese hombre tiene una mujer, les da igual y tratan de quitárselo, Los hombres lo tienen muy fácil con las alemanas, ellas van al frente y los hombres no tienen que hacer nada, solo aceptar a la que le gusta.

Por otro lado también tienen razón los que dicen que son "grandotas", para un espanol u otro del sur de Europa, sí, pero para un alemán es una altura y tamanio normal.

También son muy ecolojetas y animalistas y muy mandonas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (Ayer a la(s) 6:07 PM)

El nom hace efecto y cada vez son todas más parecidas.cuando viene una alemana a España normalmente le gustaría vivir aquí luego ve el mercado laboral y se le pasa.de vacaciones y ya


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Sí que lo has dicho y has hecho una AFIRMACION CATEGORICA! TODAS LAS ALEMANAS SON ASI!
> 
> Y no trates de escaparte con lo de Au-pair, porque es obvio que tienes una inseguridad que te carcome, caso contrario pasarías del tema. Y sí, solo los viejos usan calcetines con sandalias, aunque te duela...
> 
> ...



¿Comooo? 

A ver, muestra el post en el que yo haya dicho que he sido alguna vez au pair. 
Y ¿dónde he dicho que TODAS las alemanas son así?
¿Dónde digo que yo me base en solo UNA alemana? he hablado de amigas , conocidas y hasta en fiestas como un bautizo. 

Me la suda si tú vives allí o en la luna. Yo cuento lo que yo he visto, y en ningún momento he dicho que sean así todas. 

Pero mira que eres gilipollas. 
Anda, busca los post y me demuestras lo que dices.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 7:58 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Comooo?
> 
> A ver, muestra el post en el que yo haya dicho que he sido alguna vez au pair.
> Y ¿dónde he dicho que TODAS las alemanas son así?
> ...




Lo has dicho al principio. y Cuando quieras me puedes demostrar lo contrario


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Lo has dicho al principio. y Cuando quieras me puedes demostrar lo contrario



Si dices que dije algo tendrás que demostrar tú qué es lo que dije. 

No me parece mal ni bien trabajar de au pair, simplemente es que es MENTIRA , lo mismo que nunca he dicho que TODAS las alemanas vayan sin depilar o con sandalias y calcetines.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:24 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Comooo?
> 
> A ver, muestra el post en el que yo haya dicho que he sido alguna vez au pair.
> Y ¿dónde he dicho que TODAS las alemanas son así?
> ...




Se te ve histérica porque no fuera a ser que las alemanas son agradables!


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:25 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Si dices que dije algo tendrás que demostrar tú qué es lo que dije.
> 
> No me parece mal ni bien trabajar de au pair, simplemente es que es MENTIRA , lo mismo que nunca he dicho que TODAS las alemanas vayan sin depilar o con sandalias y calcetines.




Me da lo mismo, pero tu primer mensaje lo dijo y te recuerdo, yo vivo en Alemania y sigo discutiendo que lo que has dicho. es mentira cuando se habla de la mayoria.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:31 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Comooo?
> 
> A ver, muestra el post en el que yo haya dicho que he sido alguna vez au pair.
> Y ¿dónde he dicho que TODAS las alemanas son así?
> ...




"
Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso. 
Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado.

Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí.
En un bautizo había una alemana morena con falda , y a esa sí se la veían de lejos los pelos de las piernas.

Yo veía muchas guapas por alemania y en una conversación se lo dije al marido de una amiga. Él me dijo: "si te refieres a esas con tacones y maquilladas que se ven en el metro, son rusas".
Los padres de una amiga alemana de erasmus vinieron a España y el padre se quedó "babeando" ante la cantidad de mujeres de su edad que a su juicio eran muy guapas y muy bien arregladas)"


Lo siento, soy chica, sobre otros aspectos de las mujeres alemanas no te puedo contestar."

Este fue tu primer mensaje. Ahora, no llores.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Y no tienes "amigas alemanas" solo conoces a UNA.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> "
> Muchas hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso.
> Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado.
> 
> ...



Venga, majete, te resalo en negrita los puntos clave de mi post que demuestan que te falta comprensión lectora:



*Muchas*_ hacen mear sentados a los hombres, te aviso. _​_Al niño varón de una amiga le enseñaron a mear sentado en el orinal, nunca de pie como hacen aquí. El marido, también sentado._​​_*Mis amigas alemanas la mayoría* no se depilan , aunque al ser rubias solo se nota la pelambrera de las axilas y piernas si te acercas. Si vas a la playa te puede ocurrir como con una de mis amigas, que se le nota parte del rubio vello púbico por fuera del bañador, no se ha afeitado ni depilado jamás ahí._​_En un bautizo había *una* alemana morena con falda , y a esa sí se la veían de lejos los pelos de las piernas._​​_Yo veía muchas guapas por alemania y en una conversación se lo dije al marido de una amiga. Él me dijo: "si te refieres a esas con tacones y maquilladas que se ven en el metro, son rusas"._​_Los padres de una amiga alemana de erasmus vinieron a España y el padre se quedó "babeando" ante la cantidad de mujeres de su edad que a su juicio eran muy guapas y muy bien arregladas)"_​​​_Lo siento, soy chica, sobre otros aspectos de las mujeres alemanas no te puedo contestar."_​​
Venga, por eso no sirve, te hago un esquema:

-MUCHAS vs todas.
-De entre MIS AMIGAS alemanas, LA MAYORÍA (de esas amigas). Y no dije ni tan siquiera que todas mis amigas fueran así,
-Hablando de que al ser rubias no se nota, mencioné que en un bautizo una era morena y a esa sí se le notaba.
-Yo dije que veía muchas guapas en Berlín y el marido de mi amiga dijo que eran rusas.

¿DONDE cojones digo que TODAS vayan sin depilar o alguna de las otras cosas que afirmas que yo dije?

Y encima dices "y ahora no llores" como si hubieras demostrado algo. Pero qué tonto eres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Y no tienes "amigas alemanas" solo conoces a UNA.



Sí, claro, vas a decirme tú a mí cuántas amigas alemanas tengo. Imbécil.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:49 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Venga, majete, te resalo en negrita los puntos clave de mi post que demuestan que te falta comprensión lectora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No mientas, en tu mensaje donde pedías consejo solo hablabas de UNA PERSONA QUE CONOCIAS Y NI SIQUIERA SABIAS QUE REGALARLE!

Ergo sigues mintiendo!


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:50 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Sí, claro, vas a decirme tú a mí cuántas amigas alemanas tengo. Imbécil.




Te pongo tu mensaje buscando consejos para hacerle un regalo a UNA ALEMANA?


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Se te ve histérica porque no fuera a ser que las alemanas son agradables!



¿Dónde he dicho yo que las alemanas sean DESAGRADABLES? 
Pedazo de imbécil: hablé de temas físicos en un hilo de esos en los que los tíos suelen ser superficiales y hablar de tetas y similares. 
No he hablado EN ESTE HILO NADA respecto a lo de agradables o desagradables , y en OTROS HILOS he hablado MUY BIEN de las alemanas, que mi mejor amiga es una de ellas.

Si es que no das una, pedazo de necio.

¿Histérica por qué? ¿por qué iba a importarme que salgan mejor paradas las alemanas en comparación con las españolas? no es mi estilo, que hasta con las parejas de mis ex me llevo bien en vez de criticarlas. Pero mira que eres gilipollas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No mientas, en tu mensaje donde pedías consejo solo hablabas de UNA PERSONA QUE CONOCIAS Y NI SIQUIERA SABIAS QUE REGALARLE!
> 
> Ergo sigues mintiendo!




Ay señor, eres tan sumamente lerdo...

Pedía consejo sobre qué productos de los que pensaba comprar SE VENDEN EN ALEMANIA, pues cuando voy allí no miro productos españoles. 
En el propio hilo digo que el turrón no les gusta, hablo de su marido y los padres y los suegros...¡pero si hasta he comentado en el foro que hice un curso para extranjeros allí! en fin, eres tan profundamente imbécil que no sabes ni leer.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 8:55 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Venga, majete, te resalo en negrita los puntos clave de mi post que demuestan que te falta comprensión lectora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te aclaro que no soy TONTO, cuando mucho tonta, pero es obvio que estás obsesionada por presentar una imágen de cuando eras jóven y ya no es mas así.

Y deja de ponerte en papel de histérica, que das verguenza ajena. Al parecer te pone histérica que alguien diga algo positivo de mujeres que no fueran GALLEGAS!!

Y cuando hablo de GALLEGAS lo digo desde mi perspectiva argentina.


----------



## hartman4 (Ayer a la(s) 8:55 PM)

@Ratona001


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Te pongo tu mensaje buscando consejos para hacerle un regalo a UNA ALEMANA?



Corre, busca donde diga que solo conozco a una alemana, lumbreras.
Ja, ja, si ya en el primer mensaje decía claramente que mandaba cosas para ella y para que lo prueben LOS DEMÁS, que era un paquete para toda la familia. Menciono expresamente al suegro, al marido y al hijo en el hilo, pero nada, tu a lo tuyo, so lerdA.

(A las otras amigas alemanas solo les envié una postal, antes de que salgas con que solo conozco esa casa, te veo venir  )


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Te aclaro que no soy TONTO, cuando mucho tonta, pero es obvio que estás obsesionada por presentar una imágen de cuando eras jóven y ya no es mas así.
> 
> Y deja de ponerte en papel de histérica, que das verguenza ajena. Al parecer te pone histérica que alguien diga algo positivo de mujeres que no fueran GALLEGAS!!
> 
> Y cuando hablo de GALLEGAS lo digo desde mi perspectiva argentina.



Ah, que eres tía. Pues no pasa nada, ahora cambio el género para que quede claro que eres imbécilA. Que imbéciles los hay de todos los sexos.


Joder, y encima eres argentina.  Ahora me haces dudar de si entiendes tan mal por ser argentina o simplemente imbécilA


----------



## Ratona001 (Ayer a la(s) 8:56 PM)

hartman4 dijo:


> @Ratona001



Ya contesté en este hilo. No tengo mucho más que aportar


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 9:03 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, que eres tía. Pues no pasa nada, ahora cambio el género para que quede claro que eres imbécilA. Que imbéciles los hay de todos los sexos.
> 
> 
> Joder, y encima eres argentina.  Ahora me haces dudar de si entiendes tan mal por ser argentina o simplemente imbécilA




Bueno, normalmente ser GALLEGO es simbolo de no ser muy inteligente, no? Aclaro que GALLEGOS son todos...


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Bueno, normalmente ser GALLEGO es simbolo de no ser muy inteligente, no? Aclaro que GALLEGOS son todos...



Que tú , que no sabes ni leer, te pongas a hablar de inteligencia...qué risa.


----------



## Felson (Ayer a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Yo también tengo algunas preguntas: ¿Todas se llaman Sigfrid o Marlene? ¿Es cierto que la línea del pubis la tienen en horizontal para que solo puedas meter y no sacar, como en el banco central alemán? ¿No se depilan los sobacos o se los depilan solo una vez al día y necesitan más? ¿Una alemana es bella hasta que va a una fiesta de octubre después de los 18?


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 9:39 PM)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Que tú , que no sabes ni leer, te pongas a hablar de inteligencia...qué risa.




Es que yo esperaba aprenderlo de tu persona...

Das verguenza ajena al verte el odio y la envidia a otras mujeres.


----------



## Nebulosas (Ayer a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Felson dijo:


> Yo también tengo algunas preguntas: ¿Todas se llaman Sigfrid o Marlene? ¿Es cierto que la línea del pubis la tienen en horizontal para que solo puedas meter y no sacar, como en el banco central alemán? ¿No se depilan los sobacos o se los depilan solo una vez al día y necesitan más? ¿Una alemana es bella hasta que va a una fiesta de octubre después de los 18?




Las que se llaman Sigrid o Marlene son las amigas de la de arriba y todas poseen su edad, ergo arriba de 60. Las chicas normales se llaman Marie, Sophie, Laura, Mia y nombres por el estilo y tienen ahora 20


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Es que yo esperaba aprenderlo de tu persona...
> 
> Das verguenza ajena al verte el odio y la envidia a otras mujeres.



Madre de Dios...¿odio y envidia por decir que muchas de mis amigas alemanas no se depilan? ¿contar un simple HECHO que admiten ellas mismas es odiarlas?  

Mira tía, estás fatal. A TOMAR POR CULO, AL IGNORE POR GILIPOLLAS, ya me cansas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (Ayer a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Las que se llaman Sigrid o Marlene son las amigas de la de arriba y todas poseen su edad, ergo arriba de 60. Las chicas normales se llaman Marie, Sophie, Laura, Mia y nombres por el estilo y tienen ahora 20



Y tu puta madre de 90 años se llama Coñotunel, subnormal, que eres una subnormal.

(Uy, perdón , que eres argentina. Entonces Conchatunel)


----------



## Felson (Ayer a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Las que se llaman Sigrid o Marlene son las amigas de la de arriba y todas poseen su edad, ergo arriba de 60. Las chicas normales se llaman Marie, Sophie, Laura, Mia y nombres por el estilo y tienen ahora 20



Puede ser. Agradezco el comentario. En cualquier caso, y sabiendo el grado de entendimiento de las personas, al margen de edad, veo que deberíamos mirar por Sigfrid, Marlene o cualquiera que no posea tal edad, pues, según se desprende, es sinónimo de ignorancia o estupidez... y cuerpos, que plazcan... en cualquier época, lugar o circunstancia, se pueden encontrar.


----------

